# It's over. The swamp is victorious.



## PredFan

the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.

The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.

This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.

They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.

Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.


----------



## aaronleland

It has only been six months.


----------



## Ringel05

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.


And people can't understand why I deride both sides........ 

Oh and you honestly thought the right wasn't/isn't as dirty as the left and that Trump would actually be successful in "draining the swamp"?  Hopeless optimist or self delusional?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Didn't it take Reagan a few years to turn things around?



15 Things Trump and Reagan Have in Common
Give him a chance.


----------



## debbiedowner

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.



Did little Marco show up for work today?


----------



## debbiedowner

aaronleland said:


> It has only been six months.




But no one has any direction, even trump.


----------



## beagle9

Swamp draining is a slow and lumbering process. You can't turn a locamotive around on a dime. These tracks have been tough to tame so far, but they can be tamed no doubt. Have to get everyone on board the train, and that means everyone that wants the swamp drained, and then slowly but meticulously get it done.


----------



## koshergrl

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.


Oh for Pete's sake, get a grip.


----------



## Geaux4it

debbiedowner said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did little Marco show up for work today?
Click to expand...


I think he was at one of those bubble parties

-Geaux


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Nia88

Trump is part of the swamp. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and you expect him to be looking out for the working class. 

You've people been conned.


----------



## koshergrl

Nia88 said:


> Trump is part of the swamp. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and you expect him to be looking out for the working class.
> 
> You've people been conned.



Actually, you have. 

I know who Trump is. We've known who he is all along. You people are the ones who were duped. 

"Finally, we are putting America first" 
and "In American we don't put Government first, we put GOD first". 

I don't know how you retards can say one second that we're duped, that he isn't really pro-American...then the next minute whine when he puts our needs ahead of the needs of other countries. Hello. 

"Don't worry, we will build the wall."


----------



## Old Rocks

Yes, we know who the treasonous fat senile old orange clown is. And we know what he is. He is a pathological liar. He has traded Russian influence on the election for what? You don't give favors in politics for free. We just don't know yet what Putin is getting for his efforts. And I don't think that we going to like it when we find out. That fat bastard has committed treason to this nation. He should be impeached, removed from office, and imprisoned.


----------



## Eaglewings

koshergrl said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is part of the swamp. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and you expect him to be looking out for the working class.
> 
> You've people been conned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have.
> 
> I know who Trump is. We've known who he is all along. You people are the ones who were duped.
> 
> "Finally, we are putting America first"
> and "In American we don't put Government first, we put GOD first".
> 
> I don't know how you retards can say one second that we're duped, that he isn't really pro-American...then the next minute whine when he puts our needs ahead of the needs of other countries. Hello.
> 
> "Don't worry, we will build the wall."
Click to expand...


Oh brother.. the GOP , far right, and most news stations hated Trump.. I know this because I supported him, I liked his ideas thinking he was an independent until he picked Pence. Which turned out to be all lies, yes I was duped there for a while..
Fox called his supporter uneducated and tried every way to get him out..


.


----------



## koshergrl

Eaglewings said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is part of the swamp. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and you expect him to be looking out for the working class.
> 
> You've people been conned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have.
> 
> I know who Trump is. We've known who he is all along. You people are the ones who were duped.
> 
> "Finally, we are putting America first"
> and "In American we don't put Government first, we put GOD first".
> 
> I don't know how you retards can say one second that we're duped, that he isn't really pro-American...then the next minute whine when he puts our needs ahead of the needs of other countries. Hello.
> 
> "Don't worry, we will build the wall."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother.. the GOP , far right, and most news stations hated Trump.. I know this because I supported him, I like his ideas thinking he was an independent until he picked Pence.
> They called his supporter uneducated and tried every way to get him out..
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The "far right" as you like to call them, were divided. I was skeptical right at first but as soon as I saw he was serious about it, I had no doubt he would win, short of successful election fraud, assassination or violent coup. 

And even the never trumpers came around after he won the nomination.


----------



## Eaglewings

koshergrl said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is part of the swamp. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and you expect him to be looking out for the working class.
> 
> You've people been conned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have.
> 
> I know who Trump is. We've known who he is all along. You people are the ones who were duped.
> 
> "Finally, we are putting America first"
> and "In American we don't put Government first, we put GOD first".
> 
> I don't know how you retards can say one second that we're duped, that he isn't really pro-American...then the next minute whine when he puts our needs ahead of the needs of other countries. Hello.
> 
> "Don't worry, we will build the wall."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother.. the GOP , far right, and most news stations hated Trump.. I know this because I supported him, I like his ideas thinking he was an independent until he picked Pence.
> They called his supporter uneducated and tried every way to get him out..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "far right" as you like to call them, were divided. I was skeptical right at first but as soon as I saw he was serious about it, I had no doubt he would win, short of successful election fraud, assassination or violent coup.
> 
> And even the never trumpers came around after he won the nomination.
Click to expand...


It all turned when Trump picked Pence and shocked us with his other choices...at this time many independents , and democrats felt betrayed.. He is a liar, and tells you what you want to hear..and is a master at selling.

It is just going to take you all some time to see it...


.


----------



## JimBowie1958

debbiedowner said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has only been six months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no one has any direction, even trump.
Click to expand...


Trump has direction, but you wont ever see it in the main stream/Establishment owned media.


----------



## JimBowie1958

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.




Cheer up Pred, the swamp wasnt built in a day, or even eight years, it is going to take a lot of time.

Dont shoot yourself in the foot due to impatience.

If Trump  had really gone over to the Dark side, he would not be getting all the fire he is getting.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Nia88 said:


> Trump is part of the swamp. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and you expect him to be looking out for the working class.
> 
> You've people been conned.


Lol, and you dont have your facts straight.

Local builders are not 'spoon in the mouth' oligarchs.


----------



## busybee01

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.



Trump was never going to drain the swamp. He just restocked it with different creatures. Either the Republicans in Congress or Trump himself has given big business everything they want. Some of the regulations I agree should be done away with however there were a few that were needed to protect Americans from well funded special interests.

Conservatism should not rest on telling people to drop dead. We need a conservative war on poverty. One that helps people who need help.


----------



## PredFan

Ringel05 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> And people can't understand why I deride both sides........
> 
> Oh and you honestly thought the right wasn't/isn't as dirty as the left and that Trump would actually be successful in "draining the swamp"?  Hopeless optimist or self delusional?
Click to expand...


Optimistic. He had all sides pissed at him, that as a good sign.

Spare me your self-righteousness. You criticize but do nothing. We did something. It didn't work but it's a hell of a lot better than doing nothing. Go ahead and pretend you knew it all along. I'm not paying attention.


----------



## PredFan

koshergrl said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for Pete's sake, get a grip.
Click to expand...


Got it. Thanks for contributing nothing at all.


----------



## PredFan

JimBowie1958 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Pred, the swamp wasnt built in a day, or even eight years, it is going to take a lot of time.
> 
> Dont shoot yourself in the foot due to impatience.
> 
> If Trump  had really gone over to the Dark side, he would not be getting all the fire he is getting.
Click to expand...


It isn't Trump that is the problem. He seems to have succumbed to the swamp, but it's the rest of the GOP that is bad. Even if he's still Trump, the swamp won today and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## PredFan

busybee01 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never going to drain the swamp. He just restocked it with different creatures. Either the Republicans in Congress or Trump himself has given big business everything they want. Some of the regulations I agree should be done away with however there were a few that were needed to protect Americans from well funded special interests.
> 
> Conservatism should not rest on telling people to drop dead. We need a conservative war on poverty. One that helps people who need help.
Click to expand...


Shut up idiot. No one cares what you think. Quit polluting my thread with your stupid nonsense.


----------



## Ringel05

PredFan said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> And people can't understand why I deride both sides........
> 
> Oh and you honestly thought the right wasn't/isn't as dirty as the left and that Trump would actually be successful in "draining the swamp"?  Hopeless optimist or self delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Optimistic. He had all sides pissed at him, that as a good sign.
> 
> Spare me your self-righteousness. You criticize but do nothing. We did something. It didn't work but it's a hell of a lot better than doing nothing. Go ahead and pretend you knew it all along. I'm not paying attention.
Click to expand...

Tissue?


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> And people can't understand why I deride both sides........
> 
> Oh and you honestly thought the right wasn't/isn't as dirty as the left and that Trump would actually be successful in "draining the swamp"?  Hopeless optimist or self delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Optimistic. He had all sides pissed at him, that as a good sign.
> 
> Spare me your self-righteousness. You criticize but do nothing. We did something. It didn't work but it's a hell of a lot better than doing nothing. Go ahead and pretend you knew it all along. I'm not paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tissue?
Click to expand...

Hell I voted for Ming the Merciless, he would have drained the swamp by killing them all........ 

And I did nothing......  Geeze.......

Oh and I don't criticize, I point out the obvious bull shit from both sides.......  There is a difference.......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

koshergrl said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is part of the swamp. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and you expect him to be looking out for the working class.
> 
> You've people been conned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have.
> 
> I know who Trump is. We've known who he is all along. You people are the ones who were duped.
> 
> "Finally, we are putting America first"
> and "In American we don't put Government first, we put GOD first".
> 
> I don't know how you retards can say one second that we're duped, that he isn't really pro-American...then the next minute whine when he puts our needs ahead of the needs of other countries. Hello.
> 
> "Don't worry, we will build the wall."
Click to expand...

I loved that part where he said, In America we don't put Government first, we put God first!That was beautiful!  What a blessing to hear our President speak those words!


----------



## PredFan

Ringel05 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> And people can't understand why I deride both sides........
> 
> Oh and you honestly thought the right wasn't/isn't as dirty as the left and that Trump would actually be successful in "draining the swamp"?  Hopeless optimist or self delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Optimistic. He had all sides pissed at him, that as a good sign.
> 
> Spare me your self-righteousness. You criticize but do nothing. We did something. It didn't work but it's a hell of a lot better than doing nothing. Go ahead and pretend you knew it all along. I'm not paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tissue?
Click to expand...


Still, true to character, you don't actually do anything.


----------



## PredFan

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> And people can't understand why I deride both sides........
> 
> Oh and you honestly thought the right wasn't/isn't as dirty as the left and that Trump would actually be successful in "draining the swamp"?  Hopeless optimist or self delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Optimistic. He had all sides pissed at him, that as a good sign.
> 
> Spare me your self-righteousness. You criticize but do nothing. We did something. It didn't work but it's a hell of a lot better than doing nothing. Go ahead and pretend you knew it all along. I'm not paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell I voted for Ming the Merciless, he would have drained the swamp by killing them all........
> 
> And I did nothing......  Geeze.......
> 
> Oh and I don't criticize, I point out the obvious bull shit from both sides.......  There is a difference.......
Click to expand...


How? By adding your own bull shit. Spare me. Dismissed.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PredFan said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Pred, the swamp wasnt built in a day, or even eight years, it is going to take a lot of time.
> 
> Dont shoot yourself in the foot due to impatience.
> 
> If Trump  had really gone over to the Dark side, he would not be getting all the fire he is getting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump that is the problem. He seems to have succumbed to the swamp, but it's the rest of the GOP that is bad. Even if he's still Trump, the swamp won today and it's only going to get worse.
Click to expand...

Sometimes things have to get worse before they get better.  Trump is only in 6 months but you can be sure that he is getting his bearings and fast.  Trump is a fighter.  He's not going to lay down for anyone ....   you'll see.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Ringel05 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> And people can't understand why I deride both sides........
> 
> Oh and you honestly thought the right wasn't/isn't as dirty as the left and that Trump would actually be successful in "draining the swamp"?  Hopeless optimist or self delusional?
Click to expand...

Hush.


----------



## Indeependent

Trump needs to attack the Republicans in general the way he is attacking Sessions.


----------



## PredFan

Book of Jeremiah said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Pred, the swamp wasnt built in a day, or even eight years, it is going to take a lot of time.
> 
> Dont shoot yourself in the foot due to impatience.
> 
> If Trump  had really gone over to the Dark side, he would not be getting all the fire he is getting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump that is the problem. He seems to have succumbed to the swamp, but it's the rest of the GOP that is bad. Even if he's still Trump, the swamp won today and it's only going to get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes things have to get worse before they get better.  Trump is only in 6 months but you can be sure that he is getting his bearings and fast.  Trump is a fighter.  He's not going to lay down for anyone ....   you'll see.
Click to expand...


It isn't Trump I'm pissed off at. It's the GOP. They are, to a man, part of the swamp.

Trump can't do a lot without their support, and they are not giving it to him.


----------



## jillian

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.



nothing has happened yet, moron.


----------



## PredFan

jillian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing has happened yet, moron.
Click to expand...


Fuck off. I don't give a shit what you have to say.


----------



## Ringel05

PredFan said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> And people can't understand why I deride both sides........
> 
> Oh and you honestly thought the right wasn't/isn't as dirty as the left and that Trump would actually be successful in "draining the swamp"?  Hopeless optimist or self delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Optimistic. He had all sides pissed at him, that as a good sign.
> 
> Spare me your self-righteousness. You criticize but do nothing. We did something. It didn't work but it's a hell of a lot better than doing nothing. Go ahead and pretend you knew it all along. I'm not paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, true to character, you don't actually do anything.
Click to expand...

Tissue?


----------



## Ringel05

PredFan said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> And people can't understand why I deride both sides........
> 
> Oh and you honestly thought the right wasn't/isn't as dirty as the left and that Trump would actually be successful in "draining the swamp"?  Hopeless optimist or self delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Optimistic. He had all sides pissed at him, that as a good sign.
> 
> Spare me your self-righteousness. You criticize but do nothing. We did something. It didn't work but it's a hell of a lot better than doing nothing. Go ahead and pretend you knew it all along. I'm not paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell I voted for Ming the Merciless, he would have drained the swamp by killing them all........
> 
> And I did nothing......  Geeze.......
> 
> Oh and I don't criticize, I point out the obvious bull shit from both sides.......  There is a difference.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How? By adding your own bull shit. Spare me. Dismissed.
Click to expand...

Who's being self righteous?


----------



## Ringel05

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> And people can't understand why I deride both sides........
> 
> Oh and you honestly thought the right wasn't/isn't as dirty as the left and that Trump would actually be successful in "draining the swamp"?  Hopeless optimist or self delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hush.
Click to expand...

Deep Purple?


----------



## Ringel05

PredFan said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Pred, the swamp wasnt built in a day, or even eight years, it is going to take a lot of time.
> 
> Dont shoot yourself in the foot due to impatience.
> 
> If Trump  had really gone over to the Dark side, he would not be getting all the fire he is getting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump that is the problem. He seems to have succumbed to the swamp, but it's the rest of the GOP that is bad. Even if he's still Trump, the swamp won today and it's only going to get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes things have to get worse before they get better.  Trump is only in 6 months but you can be sure that he is getting his bearings and fast.  Trump is a fighter.  He's not going to lay down for anyone ....   you'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump I'm pissed off at. It's the GOP. They are, to a man, part of the swamp.
> 
> Trump can't do a lot without their support, and they are not giving it to him.
Click to expand...

Well you're a third of the way through the grieving process......  Just three more stages to go.......


----------



## Dr Grump

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Give him a chance.



Why? Both are/were terrible presidents...


----------



## Tehon

It was over before it began!


----------



## Dr Grump

PredFan said:


> It isn't Trump that is the problem..



You are joking, right?


----------



## beagle9

Old Rocks said:


> Yes, we know who the treasonous fat senile old orange clown is. And we know what he is. He is a pathological liar. He has traded Russian influence on the election for what? You don't give favors in politics for free. We just don't know yet what Putin is getting for his efforts. And I don't think that we going to like it when we find out. That fat bastard has committed treason to this nation. He should be impeached, removed from office, and imprisoned.


. The Demon-crats have been committing treason for years, but that doesn't faze you does it ? If anyone is attempting to blackmail a sitting President, it's the Demon-crats with their Russian Boogeyman bullcrap. Do what we say Trump, or we're going to bury you with the Russian Boogeyman we got the nation believing in now. The Demon-crats got a Russian gun pointed at Trump's head now, and if he doesn't capitulate to them, then they are going to pull the trigger. Good luck with that Demon-crats, because Trump don't scare so easily.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

President Trump need only say "this Republican is not doing what you hired me to do" primary him in November."  And we will replace him with somebody who will support the President and do what we elected the GOP to do.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Indeependent said:


> Trump needs to attack the Republicans in general the way he is attacking Sessions.


Trump simply needs to point out the TRUTH and that is the GOP Establishment is positioned to profit off Obamacare, as they typically do with major legislation and resultant insider knowledge, and they dont want to lose this money just to help the American people.

For example, the whole time that the GOP was criticizing the AGW crowd, Connie Rice and her Washington friends had invested a lot of money into carbon credits.

That is how these thieves roll.

Pro-Trumpcare Republicans Owned Millions in Health-Care Stock

Reckless stock trading leaves Congress rife with conflicts

Congress Tells Court That Congress Can’t Be Investigated for Insider Trading

How Congress Quietly Overhauled Its Insider-Trading Law

Members of Congress trade in companies while making laws that affect those same firms

House members in the know score ‘abnormal’ stock profits, study says


----------



## PredFan

Dr Grump said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump that is the problem..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are joking, right?
Click to expand...


Shoo! Go play in the street kid.


----------



## PredFan

Where is the evidence that the GOP wants smaller government? Where is the evidence that they want free markets?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PredFan said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Pred, the swamp wasnt built in a day, or even eight years, it is going to take a lot of time.
> 
> Dont shoot yourself in the foot due to impatience.
> 
> If Trump  had really gone over to the Dark side, he would not be getting all the fire he is getting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump that is the problem. He seems to have succumbed to the swamp, but it's the rest of the GOP that is bad. Even if he's still Trump, the swamp won today and it's only going to get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes things have to get worse before they get better.  Trump is only in 6 months but you can be sure that he is getting his bearings and fast.  Trump is a fighter.  He's not going to lay down for anyone ....   you'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump I'm pissed off at. It's the GOP. They are, to a man, part of the swamp.
> 
> Trump can't do a lot without their support, and they are not giving it to him.
Click to expand...

And I agree with you, Pred.  You're right.  Now if Trump had not let this play out as he has how many Americans do you believe would have been able to see this?  I'm sure you would have but you are in a very small minority.  So the rest of the American people now have the benefit of knowing just how badly the Republican party has been infiltrated with these traitors and because of this?  They are going to vote them out of office come next election and Trump is going to make sure that they know exactly who is who so that the traitors will never hold another political office again.  Even if they go back to their own party (where they belonged to begin with) will Democrat Americans trust them not to do the same to them?  Doubtful.  These people will have nothing left to return to which is as it should be.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

AvgGuyIA said:


> President Trump need only say "this Republican is not doing what you hired me to do" primary him in November."  And we will replace him with somebody who will support the President and do what we elected the GOP to do.


Exactly.  I believe he is going to have a list of names.  A very long list.  A very VERY long list.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dr Grump said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give him a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Both are/were terrible presidents...
Click to expand...

Wrong.  Trump is a unique and great President but the Establishment GOP is rotten to the core and he knows they have to be driven out. The American people will do that for him come next election.


----------



## PredFan

Book of Jeremiah said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Pred, the swamp wasnt built in a day, or even eight years, it is going to take a lot of time.
> 
> Dont shoot yourself in the foot due to impatience.
> 
> If Trump  had really gone over to the Dark side, he would not be getting all the fire he is getting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump that is the problem. He seems to have succumbed to the swamp, but it's the rest of the GOP that is bad. Even if he's still Trump, the swamp won today and it's only going to get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes things have to get worse before they get better.  Trump is only in 6 months but you can be sure that he is getting his bearings and fast.  Trump is a fighter.  He's not going to lay down for anyone ....   you'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump I'm pissed off at. It's the GOP. They are, to a man, part of the swamp.
> 
> Trump can't do a lot without their support, and they are not giving it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I agree with you, Pred.  You're right.  Now if Trump had not let this play out as he has how many Americans do you believe would have been able to see this?  I'm sure you would have but you are in a very small minority.  So the rest of the American people now have the benefit of knowing just how badly the Republican party has been infiltrated with these traitors and because of this?  They are going to vote them out of office come next election and Trump is going to make sure that they know exactly who is who so that the traitors will never hold another political office again.  Even if they go back to their own party (where they belonged to begin with) will Democrat Americans trust them not to do the same to them?  Doubtful.  These people will have nothing left to return to which is as it should be.
Click to expand...


I hop the voters will but I don't have a lot of faith in them.


----------



## Meathead

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.


psssst, Trump is  wining.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Indeependent said:


> Trump needs to attack the Republicans in general the way he is attacking Sessions.


Well he is going to have to start giving names and explaining why they are traitors - Twitter is going to be the perfect medium to get that done.  Name them one by one and keep that list in front of the American people so that they don't vote for them next election.


----------



## PredFan

Meathead said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> psssst, Trump is  wining.
Click to expand...


This isn't about Trump, though I believe the swamp is taking him too. It's about the spineless, traitorous GOP.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PredFan said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer up Pred, the swamp wasnt built in a day, or even eight years, it is going to take a lot of time.
> 
> Dont shoot yourself in the foot due to impatience.
> 
> If Trump  had really gone over to the Dark side, he would not be getting all the fire he is getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump that is the problem. He seems to have succumbed to the swamp, but it's the rest of the GOP that is bad. Even if he's still Trump, the swamp won today and it's only going to get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes things have to get worse before they get better.  Trump is only in 6 months but you can be sure that he is getting his bearings and fast.  Trump is a fighter.  He's not going to lay down for anyone ....   you'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump I'm pissed off at. It's the GOP. They are, to a man, part of the swamp.
> 
> Trump can't do a lot without their support, and they are not giving it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I agree with you, Pred.  You're right.  Now if Trump had not let this play out as he has how many Americans do you believe would have been able to see this?  I'm sure you would have but you are in a very small minority.  So the rest of the American people now have the benefit of knowing just how badly the Republican party has been infiltrated with these traitors and because of this?  They are going to vote them out of office come next election and Trump is going to make sure that they know exactly who is who so that the traitors will never hold another political office again.  Even if they go back to their own party (where they belonged to begin with) will Democrat Americans trust them not to do the same to them?  Doubtful.  These people will have nothing left to return to which is as it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hop the voters will but I don't have a lot of faith in them.
Click to expand...

They came out and voted for Trump, didn't they?  They wore MAGA hats and t shirts publicly and got beaten up for doing so, didn't they?  They came out in record numbers for his presidential rallies even at the cost of having their cars vandalized and risking their own safety, right?  They didn't flinch when people on facebook and twitter were calling for their deaths if they voted for Trump, right?  I'd say they have earned a measure of trust, Pred.  Let's give them the benefit of the doubt because without the American people and their vote?  We don't have what we need to win.


----------



## PredFan

Book of Jeremiah said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump that is the problem. He seems to have succumbed to the swamp, but it's the rest of the GOP that is bad. Even if he's still Trump, the swamp won today and it's only going to get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes things have to get worse before they get better.  Trump is only in 6 months but you can be sure that he is getting his bearings and fast.  Trump is a fighter.  He's not going to lay down for anyone ....   you'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump I'm pissed off at. It's the GOP. They are, to a man, part of the swamp.
> 
> Trump can't do a lot without their support, and they are not giving it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I agree with you, Pred.  You're right.  Now if Trump had not let this play out as he has how many Americans do you believe would have been able to see this?  I'm sure you would have but you are in a very small minority.  So the rest of the American people now have the benefit of knowing just how badly the Republican party has been infiltrated with these traitors and because of this?  They are going to vote them out of office come next election and Trump is going to make sure that they know exactly who is who so that the traitors will never hold another political office again.  Even if they go back to their own party (where they belonged to begin with) will Democrat Americans trust them not to do the same to them?  Doubtful.  These people will have nothing left to return to which is as it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hop the voters will but I don't have a lot of faith in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They came out and voted for Trump, didn't they?  They wore MAGA hats and t shirts publicly and got beaten up for doing so, didn't they?  They came out in record numbers for his presidential rallies even at the cost of having their cars vandalized and risking their own safety, right?  They didn't flinch when people on facebook and twitter were calling for their deaths if they voted for Trump, right?  I'd say they have earned a measure of trust, Pred.  Let's give them the benefit of the doubt because without the American people and their vote?  We don't have what we need to win.
Click to expand...


They also voted for McCain, McCaskill, and Graham.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PredFan said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> psssst, Trump is  wining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump, though I believe the swamp is taking him too. It's about the spineless, traitorous GOP.
Click to expand...

Some things are non-negotiable.  Like our 2nd amendment rights, 1st amendment rights.  Illegal immigrants, the law being enforced concerning criminal politicians who have become very powerful and wealthy and gotten away with murder, child trafficking, running pedophile rings and use money laundering fronts like the Clinton foundation.  Agencies who have heads who refuse to do their jobs, anything crooked must be exposed and must go.  No compromises.


----------



## PredFan

Book of Jeremiah said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> psssst, Trump is  wining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump, though I believe the swamp is taking him too. It's about the spineless, traitorous GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some things are non-negotiable.  Like our 2nd amendment rights, 1st amendment rights.  Illegal immigrants, the law being enforced concerning criminal politicians who have become very powerful and wealthy and gotten away with murder, child trafficking, running pedophile rings and use money laundering fronts like the Clinton foundation.  Agencies who have heads who refuse to do their jobs, anything crooked must be exposed and must go.  No compromises.
Click to expand...


Agreed but there is no indication that any of that will change.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PredFan said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes things have to get worse before they get better.  Trump is only in 6 months but you can be sure that he is getting his bearings and fast.  Trump is a fighter.  He's not going to lay down for anyone ....   you'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Trump I'm pissed off at. It's the GOP. They are, to a man, part of the swamp.
> 
> Trump can't do a lot without their support, and they are not giving it to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I agree with you, Pred.  You're right.  Now if Trump had not let this play out as he has how many Americans do you believe would have been able to see this?  I'm sure you would have but you are in a very small minority.  So the rest of the American people now have the benefit of knowing just how badly the Republican party has been infiltrated with these traitors and because of this?  They are going to vote them out of office come next election and Trump is going to make sure that they know exactly who is who so that the traitors will never hold another political office again.  Even if they go back to their own party (where they belonged to begin with) will Democrat Americans trust them not to do the same to them?  Doubtful.  These people will have nothing left to return to which is as it should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hop the voters will but I don't have a lot of faith in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They came out and voted for Trump, didn't they?  They wore MAGA hats and t shirts publicly and got beaten up for doing so, didn't they?  They came out in record numbers for his presidential rallies even at the cost of having their cars vandalized and risking their own safety, right?  They didn't flinch when people on facebook and twitter were calling for their deaths if they voted for Trump, right?  I'd say they have earned a measure of trust, Pred.  Let's give them the benefit of the doubt because without the American people and their vote?  We don't have what we need to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They also voted for McCain, McCaskill, and Graham.
Click to expand...

Because no one had the backbone to expose these quislings as shills of the Democrat Party.  The American people would be better off voting for someone out of the telephone book blind folded than to vote for any of these Establishment Republicans.  THAT is going to have to be emphasized strongly.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

PredFan said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> psssst, Trump is  wining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't about Trump, though I believe the swamp is taking him too. It's about the spineless, traitorous GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some things are non-negotiable.  Like our 2nd amendment rights, 1st amendment rights.  Illegal immigrants, the law being enforced concerning criminal politicians who have become very powerful and wealthy and gotten away with murder, child trafficking, running pedophile rings and use money laundering fronts like the Clinton foundation.  Agencies who have heads who refuse to do their jobs, anything crooked must be exposed and must go.  No compromises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed but there is no indication that any of that will change.
Click to expand...

If the people were powerless to change anything they wouldn't be working so hard to remove 2nd amendment rights from the American people.  We've got more power than they would have us believe we do.  Change does not happen without a strong enough reason to make it happen.  This is the last great bastion of freedom on earth and it's disintegrating right before our very eyes.  If that isn't enough of a reason, I don't know what is.   We've got to get out of the U.N..  We've got to cancel every agreement we ever made with the U.N. and their theft organization UNESCO, kick them out and keep them out.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.


Trump is not a conservative. He never was. While I support SOME of his agenda this "trumpcare" shit is just Ocare Lite. 
Congresses job is not to defend the President but to keep the President in check.


----------



## tigerred59

*I always knew white people reigned supreme from the trash and your shout out to the swamps, only solidifies my beliefs.....welcome back home, you gutter slurping maggots *


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

tigerred59 said:


> *I always knew white people reigned supreme from the trash and your shout out to the swamps, only solidifies my beliefs.....welcome back home, you gutter slurping maggots *


WTF?


----------



## tigerred59

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Didn't it take Reagan a few years to turn things around?
> View attachment 140501
> 15 Things Trump and Reagan Have in Common
> Give him a chance.


*Bitch, Reagan wasn't sleeping with Russia, and hiding illegal activities from the country, you stupid white ass ho.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

tigerred59 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't it take Reagan a few years to turn things around?
> View attachment 140501
> 15 Things Trump and Reagan Have in Common
> Give him a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bitch, Reagan wasn't sleeping with Russia, and hiding illegal activities from the country, you stupid white ass ho.*
Click to expand...

Personal attacks are not permitted on USMB. Read the rules and obey them.


----------



## PredFan

Grampa Murked U said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not a conservative. He never was. While I support SOME of his agenda this "trumpcare" shit is just Ocare Lite.
> Congresses job is not to defend the President but to keep the President in check.
Click to expand...


But none of them would do a full repeal. They don't believe in small government and free market solutions. They are lying.


----------



## PredFan

This is exactly what I am bitching about:

BREAKING: Republican Senate Refuses To Pass Same Repeal Bill It Passed In 2015

They never intended to do anything.


----------



## tigerred59

Book of Jeremiah said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't it take Reagan a few years to turn things around?
> View attachment 140501
> 15 Things Trump and Reagan Have in Common
> Give him a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bitch, Reagan wasn't sleeping with Russia, and hiding illegal activities from the country, you stupid white ass ho.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personal attacks are not permitted on USMB. Read the rules and obey them.
Click to expand...

*Person attacks,sir....have you read the attacks against me? Apparently not....just sayin*


----------



## Dr Grump

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give him a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Both are/were terrible presidents...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Trump is a unique and great President but the Establishment GOP is rotten to the core and he knows they have to be driven out. The American people will do that for him come next election.
Click to expand...


Saying "I'm going to make America great again" doesn't make for a great president. He is an egomaniac and a narcissistic moron. As are a lot of his deplorables.


----------



## tigerred59

Book of Jeremiah said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't it take Reagan a few years to turn things around?
> View attachment 140501
> 15 Things Trump and Reagan Have in Common
> Give him a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bitch, Reagan wasn't sleeping with Russia, and hiding illegal activities from the country, you stupid white ass ho.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personal attacks are not permitted on USMB. Read the rules and obey them.
Click to expand...

I suggest you take a look at my latest thread on Trumps wife and you tell me who attacks who personally, sir LOLOLOLOLO...although I'm not complaining.....LOLOLOLO


----------



## busybee01

koshergrl said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is part of the swamp. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and you expect him to be looking out for the working class.
> 
> You've people been conned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have.
> 
> I know who Trump is. We've known who he is all along. You people are the ones who were duped.
> 
> "Finally, we are putting America first"
> and "In American we don't put Government first, we put GOD first".
> 
> I don't know how you retards can say one second that we're duped, that he isn't really pro-American...then the next minute whine when he puts our needs ahead of the needs of other countries. Hello.
> 
> "Don't worry, we will build the wall."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother.. the GOP , far right, and most news stations hated Trump.. I know this because I supported him, I like his ideas thinking he was an independent until he picked Pence.
> They called his supporter uneducated and tried every way to get him out..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "far right" as you like to call them, were divided. I was skeptical right at first but as soon as I saw he was serious about it, I had no doubt he would win, short of successful election fraud, assassination or violent coup.
> 
> And even the never trumpers came around after he won the nomination.
Click to expand...


Speak for yourself. I am a Reagan conservative who refuses to sell his soul. Trump is not a conservative. Trump is as moron who only cares about himself. He thinks the federal government is there to protect him. His jihad against Sessions is outrageous and I do not support Sessions as AG. I still believe in states rights even if they do things I do not like. I also believe Russia is a threat to this country as it protects countries who want to do us harm.  I do not change my beliefs and will fight for them even if I have to fight Republicans to do so.


----------



## busybee01

beagle9 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know who the treasonous fat senile old orange clown is. And we know what he is. He is a pathological liar. He has traded Russian influence on the election for what? You don't give favors in politics for free. We just don't know yet what Putin is getting for his efforts. And I don't think that we going to like it when we find out. That fat bastard has committed treason to this nation. He should be impeached, removed from office, and imprisoned.
> 
> 
> 
> . The Demon-crats have been committing treason for years, but that doesn't faze you does it ? If anyone is attempting to blackmail a sitting President, it's the Demon-crats with their Russian Boogeyman bullcrap. Do what we say Trump, or we're going to bury you with the Russian Boogeyman we got the nation believing in now. The Demon-crats got a Russian gun pointed at Trump's head now, and if he doesn't capitulate to them, then they are going to pull the trigger. Good luck with that Demon-crats, because Trump don't scare so easily.
Click to expand...


Shitheads like you are clueless. The fact that Russia interfered and continues to interfere in our elections is a major concern. It is not bullcrap. You are bullcrap. Anti-America garbage like you put Trump's needs above the country and that is disgusting. I suppose Democrats put a gun to Trump Jr and told him to write a e-mail saying how excited he was to get dirt on Clinton from a foreign national.


----------



## busybee01

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump needs to attack the Republicans in general the way he is attacking Sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he is going to have to start giving names and explaining why they are traitors - Twitter is going to be the perfect medium to get that done.  Name them one by one and keep that list in front of the American people so that they don't vote for them next election.
Click to expand...


Those people may be hailed by voters. Voters do not want millions to lose their policies, see people with pre-existing conditions be hosed. Go ahead and argue they are traitors. Independents will shut you out.


----------



## koshergrl

busybee01 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is part of the swamp. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and you expect him to be looking out for the working class.
> 
> You've people been conned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have.
> 
> I know who Trump is. We've known who he is all along. You people are the ones who were duped.
> 
> "Finally, we are putting America first"
> and "In American we don't put Government first, we put GOD first".
> 
> I don't know how you retards can say one second that we're duped, that he isn't really pro-American...then the next minute whine when he puts our needs ahead of the needs of other countries. Hello.
> 
> "Don't worry, we will build the wall."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother.. the GOP , far right, and most news stations hated Trump.. I know this because I supported him, I like his ideas thinking he was an independent until he picked Pence.
> They called his supporter uneducated and tried every way to get him out..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "far right" as you like to call them, were divided. I was skeptical right at first but as soon as I saw he was serious about it, I had no doubt he would win, short of successful election fraud, assassination or violent coup.
> 
> And even the never trumpers came around after he won the nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself. I am a Reagan conservative who refuses to sell his soul. Trump is not a conservative. Trump is as moron who only cares about himself. He thinks the federal government is there to protect him. His jihad against Sessions is outrageous and I do not support Sessions as AG. I still believe in states rights even if they do things I do not like. I also believe Russia is a threat to this country as it protects countries who want to do us harm.  I do not change my beliefs and will fight for them even if I have to fight Republicans to do so.
Click to expand...

Yeah I don'be believe you're a "Reagan conservative". Sorry.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Trump and his gangrene minions want to drain the swamp and replace it with a sewer full of rats. This is why he's failing, not because of anyone else. It is him and his weirdo community of nutjobs like Alex Jones and Steve Bannon. None of these people are normal functioning humans.


----------



## Toro

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.



All those Wall Street appointments should have been your first clue.


----------



## JohnPrewett




----------



## JohnPrewett




----------



## JohnPrewett




----------



## PredFan

Toro said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those Wall Street appointments should have been your first clue.
Click to expand...


No, I'm talking about the GOP Establishment, not cabinet appointments. Did you actually read my post?


----------



## FJO

Old Rocks said:


> Yes, we know who the treasonous fat senile old orange clown is. And we know what he is. He is a pathological liar. He has traded Russian influence on the election for what? You don't give favors in politics for free. We just don't know yet what Putin is getting for his efforts. And I don't think that we going to like it when we find out. That fat bastard has committed treason to this nation. He should be impeached, removed from office, and imprisoned.



Hey, might as well go all the way: Execute him! At least twice.

You are an idiot.


----------



## beagle9

busybee01 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know who the treasonous fat senile old orange clown is. And we know what he is. He is a pathological liar. He has traded Russian influence on the election for what? You don't give favors in politics for free. We just don't know yet what Putin is getting for his efforts. And I don't think that we going to like it when we find out. That fat bastard has committed treason to this nation. He should be impeached, removed from office, and imprisoned.
> 
> 
> 
> . The Demon-crats have been committing treason for years, but that doesn't faze you does it ? If anyone is attempting to blackmail a sitting President, it's the Demon-crats with their Russian Boogeyman bullcrap. Do what we say Trump, or we're going to bury you with the Russian Boogeyman we got the nation believing in now. The Demon-crats got a Russian gun pointed at Trump's head now, and if he doesn't capitulate to them, then they are going to pull the trigger. Good luck with that Demon-crats, because Trump don't scare so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shitheads like you are clueless. The fact that Russia interfered and continues to interfere in our elections is a major concern. It is not bullcrap. You are bullcrap. Anti-America garbage like you put Trump's needs above the country and that is disgusting. I suppose Democrats put a gun to Trump Jr and told him to write a e-mail saying how excited he was to get dirt on Clinton from a foreign national.
Click to expand...

. Remember the Demon-crats is all I need to say, and if you think they are any better, then you have fallen and bumped your head.  How about making these president's what you want them to be, instead of whining because he is flawed like every other human being is??  If you can find anyone perfect, then quickly call someone.


----------



## beagle9

IsaacNewton said:


> Trump and his gangrene minions want to drain the swamp and replace it with a sewer full of rats. This is why he's failing, not because of anyone else. It is him and his weirdo community of nutjobs like Alex Jones and Steve Bannon. None of these people are normal functioning humans.


. Ever think that you might be looking at it all wrong ??  Of course not right ?


----------



## mamooth

beagle9 said:


> Ever think that you might be looking at it all wrong ??  Of course not right ?



That's right. Alex Jones, who literally said that Trump needs to go into a bunker because the military is planning to bomb Trump, he might actually be right.

Yeah, you go with that.


----------



## Tom Horn

debbiedowner said:


> Did little Marco show up for work today?



Hey, lay off Marco.   Rubio was my boy until Trump fed him his ass in Floriduh and at that point I realized Trump was inevitable and switched my support to him.  Rubio wasn't ready for the Show...he was a star in the Southern League but they throw real curveballs up in the Big Casino.  He's got the right instincts and has a nice family and future....wouldn't surprise me if he ends up in the White House after the House of Trump is gone.


----------



## PredFan

If any of you people doubted me, last nights vote should end that. The swamp is not only NOT drained, it is alive and very well.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Confirmed: John Brennan Colluded With Foreign Spies to Defeat Trump


----------



## JohnPrewett

Report: Former CIA Director Colluded With Foreign Spies to Falsify Trump-Russia Connections


----------



## Mac1958

PredFan said:


> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it.


Yeah, but DRAIN THE SWAMP fit real good on a bumper sticker, and it was easy to scream at rallies!


.


----------



## JoeB131

aaronleland said:


> It has only been six months.



And it's pretty clear trump has failed in those six months.


----------



## JoeB131

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.



Okay, let's get real here, buddy. 

Obama stole your idea.  This mess of paying insurance companies to insure people they normally couldn't be bothered with and expanding Medicaid to cover the rest was a Republican Idea. 

The heritage foundation came up with in the 1990's when Hillary proposed what we should have done- create a government agency to cover those people and tax the businesses who were free riders that didn't provide insurance. But all the small businesses whined about that and they didn't do it. 

Then Mitt Romney put it into practice and Conservatives were oh, so fine with it. 

Until the black guy did it. 

The thing is, you don't have a better idea.


----------



## PredFan

Mac1958 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but DRAIN THE SWAMP fit real good on a bumper sticker, and it was easy to scream at rallies!
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I have no doubt he wanted to do it. He just is getting no help at all. Now he's compromising so much, the swamp has started to engulf him.


----------



## PredFan

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's get real here, buddy.
> 
> Obama stole your idea.  This mess of paying insurance companies to insure people they normally couldn't be bothered with and expanding Medicaid to cover the rest was a Republican Idea.
> 
> The heritage foundation came up with in the 1990's when Hillary proposed what we should have done- create a government agency to cover those people and tax the businesses who were free riders that didn't provide insurance. But all the small businesses whined about that and they didn't do it.
> 
> Then Mitt Romney put it into practice and Conservatives were oh, so fine with it.
> 
> Until the black guy did it.
> 
> The thing is, you don't have a better idea.
Click to expand...


Take your lies somewhere else. You and your scum bag politicians are the epitome of the swamp. I don't give a rats ass about your bull shit.


----------



## BlueGin

Eaglewings said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is part of the swamp. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and you expect him to be looking out for the working class.
> 
> You've people been conned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have.
> 
> I know who Trump is. We've known who he is all along. You people are the ones who were duped.
> 
> "Finally, we are putting America first"
> and "In American we don't put Government first, we put GOD first".
> 
> I don't know how you retards can say one second that we're duped, that he isn't really pro-American...then the next minute whine when he puts our needs ahead of the needs of other countries. Hello.
> 
> "Don't worry, we will build the wall."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother.. the GOP , far right, and most news stations hated Trump.. I know this because I supported him, I like his ideas thinking he was an independent until he picked Pence.
> They called his supporter uneducated and tried every way to get him out..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "far right" as you like to call them, were divided. I was skeptical right at first but as soon as I saw he was serious about it, I had no doubt he would win, short of successful election fraud, assassination or violent coup.
> 
> And even the never trumpers came around after he won the nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It all turned when Trump picked Pence and shocked us with his other choices...at this time many independents , and democrats felt betrayed.. He is a liar, and tells you what you want to hear..and is a master at selling.
> 
> It is just going to take you all some time to see it...
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I am an independent and never felt betrayed. Stop with the drama already loons.


----------



## BlueGin

Grampa Murked U said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not a conservative. He never was. While I support SOME of his agenda this "trumpcare" shit is just Ocare Lite.
> Congresses job is not to defend the President but to keep the President in check.
Click to expand...

I can tell you this much. The healthcare industry loathes Obamacare...but they weren't  too keen on the GOP version either.


----------



## Mac1958

PredFan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but DRAIN THE SWAMP fit real good on a bumper sticker, and it was easy to scream at rallies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt he wanted to do it. He just is getting no help at all. Now he's compromising so much, the swamp has started to engulf him.
Click to expand...

I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it. 

First, overwhelming people with the sheer force of your personality might work in commercial real estate, but not in national politics, where you're surrounded by egos that are at LEAST as big as his. 

Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive. 

Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
.


----------



## PredFan

BlueGin said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not a conservative. He never was. While I support SOME of his agenda this "trumpcare" shit is just Ocare Lite.
> Congresses job is not to defend the President but to keep the President in check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you this much. The healthcare industry loathes Obamacare...but they weren't  too keen on the GOP version either.
Click to expand...


I can tell you this, I am in the healthcare field, have been for 34 years. I know doctors, nurses, respiratory therapists, x-ray techs you name it. Most don't have the slightest clue what is actually in Trumpcare. I'm one of the few why keep up with politics and that is why I'm so disgusted with the GOP.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Nia88 said:


> Trump is part of the swamp. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and you expect him to be looking out for the working class.
> 
> You've people been conned.



Hilarious. You must be like 15.


----------



## Nia88

iamwhatiseem said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is part of the swamp. He was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and you expect him to be looking out for the working class.
> 
> You've people been conned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious. You must be like 15.
Click to expand...


And you must be a kool-aid drinker.


----------



## BlueGin

PredFan said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not a conservative. He never was. While I support SOME of his agenda this "trumpcare" shit is just Ocare Lite.
> Congresses job is not to defend the President but to keep the President in check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you this much. The healthcare industry loathes Obamacare...but they weren't  too keen on the GOP version either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell you this, I am in the healthcare field, have been for 34 years. I know doctors, nurses, respiratory therapists, x-ray techs you name it. Most don't have the slightest clue what is actually in Trumpcare. I'm one of the few why keep up with politics and that is why I'm so disgusted with the GOP.
Click to expand...

I was actually referring to the higher ups in the healthplans ( I agree with you otherwise). But I do think that anyone who works in healthcare and voted for Obama is a dumb ass and should have been the first in line to be laid off when Obamacare forced (and still does) job loss in the hospitals and healthplans.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Mac1958 said:


> I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it.
> 
> First, overwhelming people with the sheer force of your personality might work in commercial real estate, but not in national politics, where you're surrounded by egos that are at LEAST as big as his.
> 
> Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive.
> 
> Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
> .



See I disagree with that.
He is not your average well polished politician (read slick car salesman) who literally has DAILY meetings with handlers whose only job is to weigh public opinion and make sure they say things that seem to agree with whatever the current opinion is.
  Like MOST OF US...he is blunt, he says what he thinks.
Who cares.
  I am glad he isn't yet another canned, groomed corrupt politician that pays lip service for a living.


----------



## PredFan

Mac1958 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but DRAIN THE SWAMP fit real good on a bumper sticker, and it was easy to scream at rallies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt he wanted to do it. He just is getting no help at all. Now he's compromising so much, the swamp has started to engulf him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it.
Click to expand...


Well then who would have been? We have been asking for change for decades and we keep putting politicians in there who DO NOT CHANGE A THING. It was reasonable to try someone who was not a politician.



Mac1958 said:


> Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive.



1. None of his supporters care about what you call his "antics".
2. His own party is part of the problem and would have resisted him no matter what. As we have seen, the GOP isn't really interested in actually doing any of the things they promise.
3. They aren't counterproductive at all. The GOP has a chance to get things done, and what he says about Megyn Kelly, or Morning Joe, or Hillary Clinton do nothing to stop them from getting things done. It's their excuse not to do anything. Do you really think that the Senate is saying to themselves "I'd really like to repeal Obamacare but we can't because Trump is tweeting?



Mac1958 said:


> Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
> .



No, it was the only choice we had. It could have worked too but the GOP is part of the swamp and they aren't going to let it get drained. the fact that the swamp doesn't tweet things derogatory about it's own members doesn't matter. It's what the swamp has done and not done that counts.


----------



## PredFan

BlueGin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not a conservative. He never was. While I support SOME of his agenda this "trumpcare" shit is just Ocare Lite.
> Congresses job is not to defend the President but to keep the President in check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you this much. The healthcare industry loathes Obamacare...but they weren't  too keen on the GOP version either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell you this, I am in the healthcare field, have been for 34 years. I know doctors, nurses, respiratory therapists, x-ray techs you name it. Most don't have the slightest clue what is actually in Trumpcare. I'm one of the few why keep up with politics and that is why I'm so disgusted with the GOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was actually referring to the higher ups in the healthplans ( I agree with you otherwise). But I do think that anyone who works in healthcare and voted for Obama is a dumb ass and should have been the first in line to be laid off when Obamacare forced (and still does) job loss in the hospitals and healthplans.
Click to expand...


Most of us didn't vote for Obama. At least, of the people I know, no one will admit to it.


----------



## August West

beagle9 said:


> Swamp draining is a slow and lumbering process. You can't turn a locamotive around on a dime. These tracks have been tough to tame so far, but they can be tamed no doubt. Have to get everyone on board the train, and that means everyone that wants the swamp drained, and then slowly but meticulously get it done.


Can he drain the swamp while allowing his appointees to not be subject to background checks regarding their ethics? Not a chance.Trump Cabinet picks' ethics disclosures lag behind Obama's

Some Trump nominees missing crucial ethics paperwork as confirmation hearings begin

Ethics Office Struggling to Vet Trump’s Cabinet Picks, Warns Against GOP Rush
Do you think Kushner and Trump`s 2 rotten kids are honest citizens?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Predfan is of course right.
The GOP, like the Democrats, are nothing more than established puppets of Big money and corporations. 
And both sides feed off of our divisiveness and inability to talk to each other. It is how they stay in office.


----------



## beagle9

August West said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swamp draining is a slow and lumbering process. You can't turn a locamotive around on a dime. These tracks have been tough to tame so far, but they can be tamed no doubt. Have to get everyone on board the train, and that means everyone that wants the swamp drained, and then slowly but meticulously get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Can he drain the swamp while allowing his appointees to not be subject to background checks regarding their ethics? Not a chance.Trump Cabinet picks' ethics disclosures lag behind Obama's
> 
> Some Trump nominees missing crucial ethics paperwork as confirmation hearings begin
> 
> Ethics Office Struggling to Vet Trump’s Cabinet Picks, Warns Against GOP Rush
> Do you think Kushner and Trump`s 2 rotten kids are honest citizens?
Click to expand...

. You speak like you speak because you are biased. If you had an open mind, then you would be free from your handlers and your own destructive thinking about these matters. Get outside your box, and start fighting for your country instead of fighting against it. You know what the Americans across this land want, and it ain't the idiocy of the Demon-crats.


----------



## August West

beagle9 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swamp draining is a slow and lumbering process. You can't turn a locamotive around on a dime. These tracks have been tough to tame so far, but they can be tamed no doubt. Have to get everyone on board the train, and that means everyone that wants the swamp drained, and then slowly but meticulously get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Can he drain the swamp while allowing his appointees to not be subject to background checks regarding their ethics? Not a chance.Trump Cabinet picks' ethics disclosures lag behind Obama's
> 
> Some Trump nominees missing crucial ethics paperwork as confirmation hearings begin
> 
> Ethics Office Struggling to Vet Trump’s Cabinet Picks, Warns Against GOP Rush
> Do you think Kushner and Trump`s 2 rotten kids are honest citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You speak like you speak because you are biased. If you had an open mind, then you would be free from your handlers and your own destructive thinking about these matters. Get outside your box, and start fighting for your country instead of fighting against it. You know what the Americans across this land want, and it ain't the idiocy of the Demon-crats.
Click to expand...

That`s your defense of Trump not vetting his appointees? I`m biased? What a piss poor response beagle and you should be embarrassed.


----------



## Mac1958

iamwhatiseem said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it.
> 
> First, overwhelming people with the sheer force of your personality might work in commercial real estate, but not in national politics, where you're surrounded by egos that are at LEAST as big as his.
> 
> Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive.
> 
> Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I disagree with that.
> He is not your average well polished politician (read slick car salesman) who literally has DAILY meetings with handlers whose only job is to weigh public opinion and make sure they say things that seem to agree with whatever the current opinion is.
> Like MOST OF US...he is blunt, he says what he thinks.
> Who cares.
> I am glad he isn't yet another canned, groomed corrupt politician that pays lip service for a living.
Click to expand...




PredFan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but DRAIN THE SWAMP fit real good on a bumper sticker, and it was easy to scream at rallies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt he wanted to do it. He just is getting no help at all. Now he's compromising so much, the swamp has started to engulf him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then who would have been? We have been asking for change for decades and we keep putting politicians in there who DO NOT CHANGE A THING. It was reasonable to try someone who was not a politician.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. None of his supporters care about what you call his "antics".
> 2. His own party is part of the problem and would have resisted him no matter what. As we have seen, the GOP isn't really interested in actually doing any of the things they promise.
> 3. They aren't counterproductive at all. The GOP has a chance to get things done, and what he says about Megyn Kelly, or Morning Joe, or Hillary Clinton do nothing to stop them from getting things done. It's their excuse not to do anything. Do you really think that the Senate is saying to themselves "I'd really like to repeal Obamacare but we can't because Trump is tweeting?
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was the only choice we had. It could have worked too but the GOP is part of the swamp and they aren't going to let it get drained. the fact that the swamp doesn't tweet things derogatory about it's own members doesn't matter. It's what the swamp has done and not done that counts.
Click to expand...




iamwhatiseem said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it.
> 
> First, overwhelming people with the sheer force of your personality might work in commercial real estate, but not in national politics, where you're surrounded by egos that are at LEAST as big as his.
> 
> Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive.
> 
> Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I disagree with that.
> He is not your average well polished politician (read slick car salesman) who literally has DAILY meetings with handlers whose only job is to weigh public opinion and make sure they say things that seem to agree with whatever the current opinion is.
> Like MOST OF US...he is blunt, he says what he thinks.
> Who cares.
> I am glad he isn't yet another canned, groomed corrupt politician that pays lip service for a living.
Click to expand...

That's all fine, for those who feel that way.  Just as it's reasonable for others to be turned off by his behaviors.  For them, behaviors and temperament count, they are not qualities that can be overlooked in ignored in a President. Not to this degree, which is unlike anything any of us have ever seen.

And the point here really isn't about how you or I feel about him.  The fact remains, he can't do this by himself, and there are people _on his side of the aisle_ who feel that his behaviors and temperament make him toxic.  He's making the choice to be the way he is, and his supporters are making the choice to support him.  Okay, great, but you have to take the bad with the good.

If you want him to be the bull in the china shop, great.  But don't be surprised if everyone who matters leaves the store.
.


----------



## aaronleland

PredFan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but DRAIN THE SWAMP fit real good on a bumper sticker, and it was easy to scream at rallies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt he wanted to do it. He just is getting no help at all. Now he's compromising so much, the swamp has started to engulf him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then who would have been? We have been asking for change for decades and we keep putting politicians in there who DO NOT CHANGE A THING. It was reasonable to try someone who was not a politician.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. None of his supporters care about what you call his "antics".
> 2. His own party is part of the problem and would have resisted him no matter what. As we have seen, the GOP isn't really interested in actually doing any of the things they promise.
> 3. They aren't counterproductive at all. The GOP has a chance to get things done, and what he says about Megyn Kelly, or Morning Joe, or Hillary Clinton do nothing to stop them from getting things done. It's their excuse not to do anything. Do you really think that the Senate is saying to themselves "I'd really like to repeal Obamacare but we can't because Trump is tweeting?
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was the only choice we had. It could have worked too but the GOP is part of the swamp and they aren't going to let it get drained. the fact that the swamp doesn't tweet things derogatory about it's own members doesn't matter. It's what the swamp has done and not done that counts.
Click to expand...


It wasn't the only choice we had. I hate when voters talk as if Trump and Hillary were the only people running. There were 16 other people in the Republican primary. In my opinion Rand Paul would have been great. Him and his father showed that they're not afraid to not only stand up to their own party but reach across the aisle to get things done. Add to that genuine conservative principles and a professional attitude and he would have been infinitely better than Trump.


----------



## Mac1958

aaronleland said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but DRAIN THE SWAMP fit real good on a bumper sticker, and it was easy to scream at rallies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt he wanted to do it. He just is getting no help at all. Now he's compromising so much, the swamp has started to engulf him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then who would have been? We have been asking for change for decades and we keep putting politicians in there who DO NOT CHANGE A THING. It was reasonable to try someone who was not a politician.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. None of his supporters care about what you call his "antics".
> 2. His own party is part of the problem and would have resisted him no matter what. As we have seen, the GOP isn't really interested in actually doing any of the things they promise.
> 3. They aren't counterproductive at all. The GOP has a chance to get things done, and what he says about Megyn Kelly, or Morning Joe, or Hillary Clinton do nothing to stop them from getting things done. It's their excuse not to do anything. Do you really think that the Senate is saying to themselves "I'd really like to repeal Obamacare but we can't because Trump is tweeting?
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was the only choice we had. It could have worked too but the GOP is part of the swamp and they aren't going to let it get drained. the fact that the swamp doesn't tweet things derogatory about it's own members doesn't matter. It's what the swamp has done and not done that counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't the only choice we had. I hate when voters talk as if Trump and Hillary were the only people running. There were 16 other people in the Republican primary. In my opinion Rand Paul would have been great. Him and his father showed that they're not afraid to not only stand up to their own party but reach across the aisle to get things done. Add to that genuine conservative principles and a professional attitude and he would have been infinitely better than Trump.
Click to expand...

I don't have a dog in this hunt, but the one ballot that would have really excited me would have been Kasich vs.Webb.  The only way I was going to vote for Hillary was if Trump or Cruz ran.  And shit, it happened.

Trump is a hand grenade.  I realize some Republicans had gotten to a point of desperation, but that doesn't necessarily mean that you ACT out of desperation.  Maybe it's better to calm down and get incremental wins rather than to burn the place down.
.


----------



## aaronleland

Mac1958 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but DRAIN THE SWAMP fit real good on a bumper sticker, and it was easy to scream at rallies!
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt he wanted to do it. He just is getting no help at all. Now he's compromising so much, the swamp has started to engulf him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then who would have been? We have been asking for change for decades and we keep putting politicians in there who DO NOT CHANGE A THING. It was reasonable to try someone who was not a politician.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. None of his supporters care about what you call his "antics".
> 2. His own party is part of the problem and would have resisted him no matter what. As we have seen, the GOP isn't really interested in actually doing any of the things they promise.
> 3. They aren't counterproductive at all. The GOP has a chance to get things done, and what he says about Megyn Kelly, or Morning Joe, or Hillary Clinton do nothing to stop them from getting things done. It's their excuse not to do anything. Do you really think that the Senate is saying to themselves "I'd really like to repeal Obamacare but we can't because Trump is tweeting?
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was the only choice we had. It could have worked too but the GOP is part of the swamp and they aren't going to let it get drained. the fact that the swamp doesn't tweet things derogatory about it's own members doesn't matter. It's what the swamp has done and not done that counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't the only choice we had. I hate when voters talk as if Trump and Hillary were the only people running. There were 16 other people in the Republican primary. In my opinion Rand Paul would have been great. Him and his father showed that they're not afraid to not only stand up to their own party but reach across the aisle to get things done. Add to that genuine conservative principles and a professional attitude and he would have been infinitely better than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a dog in this hunt, but the one ballot that would have really excited me would have been Kasich vs.Webb.  The only way I was going to vote for Hillary was if Trump or Cruz ran.  And shit, it happened.
> 
> Trump is a hand grenade.  I realize some Republicans had gotten to a point of desperation, but that doesn't necessarily mean that you ACT out of desperation.  Maybe it's better to calm down and get incremental wins rather than to burn the place down.
> .
Click to expand...


Republican voters were trying to fight a fire with gasoline, but they didn't even do that right. They got Trump into office but reelected the swamp. Then bragged that they they owned all three branches of government, even though two of them were the swamp. Now they want to blame everybody but themselves for the swamp.


----------



## beagle9

If the nation would work with this President instead of fighting against him for the sick and twisted Hollywood establishment, then we could begin to heal this nation. Hollywood is dead set on disrupting our government when it doesn't like the outcome of an election, and that is unexceptable. We must realize who the culprits are, and we must work to dis-lodge them from our government and courts.


----------



## aaronleland

beagle9 said:


> If the nation would work with this President instead of fighting against him for the sick and twisted Hollywood establishment, then we could begin to heal this nation. Hollywood is dead set on disrupting our government when it doesn't like the outcome of an election, and that is unexceptable. We must realize who the culprits are, and we must work to dis-lodge them from our government and courts.



What the fuck does Hollywood have to do with anything? Partisan hacks find the most random scapegoats.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Most of you seem oblivious to the influence of the Pope led Globalist cabal.   Oh well, ignorance is bliss


----------



## PredFan

Mac1958 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it.
> 
> First, overwhelming people with the sheer force of your personality might work in commercial real estate, but not in national politics, where you're surrounded by egos that are at LEAST as big as his.
> 
> Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive.
> 
> Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I disagree with that.
> He is not your average well polished politician (read slick car salesman) who literally has DAILY meetings with handlers whose only job is to weigh public opinion and make sure they say things that seem to agree with whatever the current opinion is.
> Like MOST OF US...he is blunt, he says what he thinks.
> Who cares.
> I am glad he isn't yet another canned, groomed corrupt politician that pays lip service for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but DRAIN THE SWAMP fit real good on a bumper sticker, and it was easy to scream at rallies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt he wanted to do it. He just is getting no help at all. Now he's compromising so much, the swamp has started to engulf him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then who would have been? We have been asking for change for decades and we keep putting politicians in there who DO NOT CHANGE A THING. It was reasonable to try someone who was not a politician.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. None of his supporters care about what you call his "antics".
> 2. His own party is part of the problem and would have resisted him no matter what. As we have seen, the GOP isn't really interested in actually doing any of the things they promise.
> 3. They aren't counterproductive at all. The GOP has a chance to get things done, and what he says about Megyn Kelly, or Morning Joe, or Hillary Clinton do nothing to stop them from getting things done. It's their excuse not to do anything. Do you really think that the Senate is saying to themselves "I'd really like to repeal Obamacare but we can't because Trump is tweeting?
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was the only choice we had. It could have worked too but the GOP is part of the swamp and they aren't going to let it get drained. the fact that the swamp doesn't tweet things derogatory about it's own members doesn't matter. It's what the swamp has done and not done that counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it.
> 
> First, overwhelming people with the sheer force of your personality might work in commercial real estate, but not in national politics, where you're surrounded by egos that are at LEAST as big as his.
> 
> Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive.
> 
> Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See I disagree with that.
> He is not your average well polished politician (read slick car salesman) who literally has DAILY meetings with handlers whose only job is to weigh public opinion and make sure they say things that seem to agree with whatever the current opinion is.
> Like MOST OF US...he is blunt, he says what he thinks.
> Who cares.
> I am glad he isn't yet another canned, groomed corrupt politician that pays lip service for a living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all fine, for those who feel that way.  Just as it's reasonable for others to be turned off by his behaviors.  For them, behaviors and temperament count, they are not qualities that can be overlooked in ignored in a President. Not to this degree, which is unlike anything any of us have ever seen.
> 
> And the point here really isn't about how you or I feel about him.  The fact remains, he can't do this by himself, and there are people _on his side of the aisle_ who feel that his behaviors and temperament make him toxic.  He's making the choice to be the way he is, and his supporters are making the choice to support him.  Okay, great, but you have to take the bad with the good.
> 
> If you want him to be the bull in the china shop, great.  But don't be surprised if everyone who matters leaves the store.
> .
Click to expand...


He wanted to drain the swamp. They ARE the swamp. Trump just provided them an excuse to do what they were going to do: nothing.


----------



## PredFan

aaronleland said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but DRAIN THE SWAMP fit real good on a bumper sticker, and it was easy to scream at rallies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubt he wanted to do it. He just is getting no help at all. Now he's compromising so much, the swamp has started to engulf him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then who would have been? We have been asking for change for decades and we keep putting politicians in there who DO NOT CHANGE A THING. It was reasonable to try someone who was not a politician.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. None of his supporters care about what you call his "antics".
> 2. His own party is part of the problem and would have resisted him no matter what. As we have seen, the GOP isn't really interested in actually doing any of the things they promise.
> 3. They aren't counterproductive at all. The GOP has a chance to get things done, and what he says about Megyn Kelly, or Morning Joe, or Hillary Clinton do nothing to stop them from getting things done. It's their excuse not to do anything. Do you really think that the Senate is saying to themselves "I'd really like to repeal Obamacare but we can't because Trump is tweeting?
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was the only choice we had. It could have worked too but the GOP is part of the swamp and they aren't going to let it get drained. the fact that the swamp doesn't tweet things derogatory about it's own members doesn't matter. It's what the swamp has done and not done that counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't the only choice we had. I hate when voters talk as if Trump and Hillary were the only people running. There were 16 other people in the Republican primary. In my opinion Rand Paul would have been great. Him and his father showed that they're not afraid to not only stand up to their own party but reach across the aisle to get things done. Add to that genuine conservative principles and a professional attitude and he would have been infinitely better than Trump.
Click to expand...


Rand Paul, Ted Cruz, Mike Lee, they are always brave and true when they know for sure that what they are pushing has no chance of passing. I voted for Cruz in the primary, but he's been a disappointment since. They are all politicians, and they are part of the swamp. Our only chance was to try a non-politician. Putting yet another politician like Cruz, or Paul, or Rubio, would have been George Bush II. No thanks.


----------



## PredFan

Mac1958 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but DRAIN THE SWAMP fit real good on a bumper sticker, and it was easy to scream at rallies!
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt he wanted to do it. He just is getting no help at all. Now he's compromising so much, the swamp has started to engulf him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I have no doubt he wanted to do it.  I'd like to see big changes too.  The problem is, he wasn't/isn't the guy to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then who would have been? We have been asking for change for decades and we keep putting politicians in there who DO NOT CHANGE A THING. It was reasonable to try someone who was not a politician.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, his behaviors (and now, those of his people) have been so repellent and embarrassing that people from his own party aren't going to have his back.  They may be fun to watch and shake your fist at, but they're counterproductive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. None of his supporters care about what you call his "antics".
> 2. His own party is part of the problem and would have resisted him no matter what. As we have seen, the GOP isn't really interested in actually doing any of the things they promise.
> 3. They aren't counterproductive at all. The GOP has a chance to get things done, and what he says about Megyn Kelly, or Morning Joe, or Hillary Clinton do nothing to stop them from getting things done. It's their excuse not to do anything. Do you really think that the Senate is saying to themselves "I'd really like to repeal Obamacare but we can't because Trump is tweeting?
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to drain the swamp is fine, but this was such a bad choice to do it, that the swamp is looking presidential and statesmanlike in comparison.  It may turn out that Trump had the OPPOSITE effect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was the only choice we had. It could have worked too but the GOP is part of the swamp and they aren't going to let it get drained. the fact that the swamp doesn't tweet things derogatory about it's own members doesn't matter. It's what the swamp has done and not done that counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't the only choice we had. I hate when voters talk as if Trump and Hillary were the only people running. There were 16 other people in the Republican primary. In my opinion Rand Paul would have been great. Him and his father showed that they're not afraid to not only stand up to their own party but reach across the aisle to get things done. Add to that genuine conservative principles and a professional attitude and he would have been infinitely better than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a dog in this hunt, but the one ballot that would have really excited me would have been Kasich vs.Webb.  The only way I was going to vote for Hillary was if Trump or Cruz ran.  And shit, it happened.
> 
> Trump is a hand grenade.  I realize some Republicans had gotten to a point of desperation, but that doesn't necessarily mean that you ACT out of desperation.  Maybe it's better to calm down and get incremental wins rather than to burn the place down.
> .
Click to expand...


That has been the GOP tactic for decades. It has failed.


----------



## jillian

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.



so 70% of the population of the country is "swamp" and only nutbags like you and the other trump loons aren't?

you're funny....

delusional but funny.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

aaronleland said:


> Republican voters were trying to fight a fire with gasoline, but they didn't even do that right. They got Trump into office but reelected the swamp. Then bragged that they they owned all three branches of government, even though two of them were the swamp. Now they want to blame everybody but themselves for the swamp.



Bullshit.
Conservatives are at least three times as likely as liberals to call out their own.
Conservatives are twice as hard on their candidates as liberals.
 For Christ sake - HILLARY was the Democrat ticket!!!!! Hillary!! 
You will see even right on this forum conservatives repeatedly saying BOTH sides of the aisle are corrupt and at fault. Liberals? They blame everything on Republicans.


----------



## PredFan

jillian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so 70% of the population of the country is "swamp" and only nutbags like you and the other trump loons aren't?
> 
> you're funny....
> 
> delusional but funny.
Click to expand...


70% of the population is GOP Politicians? Learn to read, idiot.


----------



## JohnPrewett




----------



## PredFan

In case there was any doubt Trump has been absorbed by the swamp:


----------



## JoeB131

PredFan said:


> In case there was any doubt Trump has been absorbed by the swamp:
> 
> View attachment 144927 View attachment 144928



Yup, everybody told him he fucked up hugging the Nazis...


----------



## PredFan

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case there was any doubt Trump has been absorbed by the swamp:
> 
> View attachment 144927 View attachment 144928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, everybody told him he fucked up hugging the Nazis...
Click to expand...


Still can't read I see.


----------



## JohnPrewett




----------



## JoeB131

PredFan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case there was any doubt Trump has been absorbed by the swamp:
> 
> View attachment 144927 View attachment 144928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, everybody told him he fucked up hugging the Nazis...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't read I see.
Click to expand...


still hugging Nazis, I see.


----------



## PredFan

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case there was any doubt Trump has been absorbed by the swamp:
> 
> View attachment 144927 View attachment 144928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, everybody told him he fucked up hugging the Nazis...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't read I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> still hugging Nazis, I see.
Click to expand...


You can't read above a 5th grade level and you can't see shit. Plus you are stupid enough to think that using a meaningless label on me means anything at all. I'll not waste any more time on your stupid ass. Dismissed.


----------



## JoeB131

PredFan said:


> You can't read above a 5th grade level and you can't see shit. Plus you are stupid enough to think that using a meaningless label on me means anything at all. I'll not waste any more time on your stupid ass. Dismissed.



Naw, I want your side to keep hugging Nazis.  I want you to keep defending old dead racists.


----------



## Rambunctious

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.


This just one battle the war still goes on and we will ultimately win.


----------



## PredFan

Rambunctious said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> This just one battle the war still goes on and we will ultimately win.
Click to expand...


I wish you were right. Who will be our leader now? Trump has been absorbed by the swamp. That is clear.


----------



## ScienceRocks

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case there was any doubt Trump has been absorbed by the swamp:
> 
> View attachment 144927 View attachment 144928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, everybody told him he fucked up hugging the Nazis...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still can't read I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> still hugging Nazis, I see.
Click to expand...



You see,,,they see the swamp as anyone that accepts freedom, liberty or keeping America a respectable world power.

They hate America educating our children, paving our roads, or doing great things as that is what they see as the swamp...

Being like Africa is what they wish for...


----------



## PredFan

There we go! When Trump starts receiving praise from John McCain, it's over:

McCain praises Trump's Afghan speech: 'Big step in right direction'


----------



## JoeB131

ScienceRocks said:


> You see,,,they see the swamp as anyone that accepts freedom, liberty or keeping America a respectable world power.
> 
> They hate America educating our children, paving our roads, or doing great things as that is what they see as the swamp...
> 
> Being like Africa is what they wish for...



Pred Fan lives in mortal fear her coworkers my form a union. 

"I want to worker harder for less money!  I love my plutocratic masters!"


----------



## JohnPrewett




----------



## Daryl Hunt

PredFan said:


> There we go! When Trump starts receiving praise from John McCain, it's over:
> 
> McCain praises Trump's Afghan speech: 'Big step in right direction'



This is about the best thing that Trump has done yet.  While I find Trump almost totally incompetent, I have to give him credit where credit is due.

(BTW, check out the old eyeball)


----------



## JoeB131

Daryl Hunt said:


> This is about the best thing that Trump has done yet. While I find Trump almost totally incompetent, I have to give him credit where credit is due.
> 
> (BTW, check out the old eyeball)



Again, Trump makes a speech where he doesn't say anything crazy, I guess, so that's an accomplishment, but he also doesn't show any leadership, just continuing the same dumb policy we've been following over there for the last 16 years.  

I want you all to think about that.  We've been fighting in Afghanistan for 16 years now.  The new soldiers going over there were toddlers when this mess started.  We've been in Afghanistan longer than WWII, Korea and Vietnam combined.


----------



## PredFan

Daryl Hunt said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we go! When Trump starts receiving praise from John McCain, it's over:
> 
> McCain praises Trump's Afghan speech: 'Big step in right direction'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about the best thing that Trump has done yet.  While I find Trump almost totally incompetent, I have to give him credit where credit is due.
> 
> (BTW, check out the old eyeball)
Click to expand...


The opinions of leftist are not relevant nor do they hold any value.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

PredFan said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There we go! When Trump starts receiving praise from John McCain, it's over:
> 
> McCain praises Trump's Afghan speech: 'Big step in right direction'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about the best thing that Trump has done yet.  While I find Trump almost totally incompetent, I have to give him credit where credit is due.
> 
> (BTW, check out the old eyeball)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The opinions of leftist are not relevant nor do they hold any value.
Click to expand...


I can tell when you get caught with your pants down.  You resort to insults that have no meaning for this discussion.  Try again.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Some still have not figured it out. 
In service to Pope led Globalist cabal, ...
Globalist minion GWBush/CIA masterminded 911 attacks to make pretext for war-making in Mid-East ....

War-Making-bombing  in Mid-East causes mass immigration to Europe .... some to USA.   Only to benefit are MIC and Islamist.
End of "sovereign" USA and end of "sovereign" nations of Europe coming soon.

Trump made POTUS just so a Nationalist, Christianish, Republican, straight (far as we know) white male would be captain when the Globalist sink the ship.

Possible that from the get-go  Roman Catholic Bannon knew why Trump was made POTUS.


----------



## VictoriasExoticGirl

Are you sure that we are not giving Donald Trump enough time?


----------



## BULLDOG

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.



You were told they were pussies. Why didn't you listen?


----------



## PredFan

BULLDOG said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were told they were pussies. Why didn't you listen?
Click to expand...


Because you guys are liars.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Some still have not figured it out.
> In service to Pope led Globalist cabal, ...
> Globalist minion GWBush/CIA masterminded 911 attacks to make pretext for war-making in Mid-East ....



NO, based on that statement, we HAVE figured it out. 

You are a crazy person who is off his meds and probably read too many Chick Tracks.


----------



## JohnPrewett

JoeB131 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some still have not figured it out.
> In service to Pope led Globalist cabal, ...
> Globalist minion GWBush/CIA masterminded 911 attacks to make pretext for war-making in Mid-East ....
> 
> 
> 
> NO, based on that statement, we HAVE figured it out.
> You are a crazy person who is off his meds and probably read too many Chick Tracks.
Click to expand...


Since Chick correctly identified the Vatican as the GREAT WHORE of the Revelation,   naturally all the anti-Christ truth rejecters in the world have to bash Chick.


----------



## Muhammed

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.


You certainly are awful quick to throw in the towel.


----------



## PredFan

Muhammed said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly are awful quick to throw in the towel.
Click to expand...


Well, not really. It's been what 8 months? What have they done to support the president?


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Since Chick correctly identified the Vatican as the GREAT WHORE of the Revelation, naturally all the anti-Christ truth rejecters in the world have to bash Chick.



Oh, shit, seriously, I was being sardonic.  I didn't realize there were people out there who read Chick Tracks and actually took them seriously. 

Hey, guy, you Religious Crazies have been predicting the Revelation for 2000 years now....  I think it would have happened by now.


----------



## JoeB131

PredFan said:


> Well, not really. It's been what 8 months? What have they done to support the president?



Why should they support someone who stabs them in the back at every opportunity.


----------



## JohnPrewett

JoeB131 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Chick correctly identified the Vatican as the GREAT WHORE of the Revelation, naturally all the anti-Christ truth rejecters in the world have to bash Chick.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, shit, seriously, I was being sardonic.  I didn't realize there were people out there who read Chick Tracks and actually took them seriously.
> Hey, guy, you Religious Crazies have been predicting the Revelation for 2000 years now....  I think it would have happened by now.
Click to expand...


Many millions have read Chick tracts .... ya pathetic ignoramus.      

The Revelation predicted One World Government is coming .... as (for instance) Bush Sr told us it would.  

Snap out of it Joe .... ya don't have to remain an ignoramus.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Many millions have read Chick tracts .... ya pathetic ignoramus.



true.  But most people just laugh at them.  



JohnPrewett said:


> The Revelation predicted One World Government is coming .... as (for instance) Bush Sr told us it would.



revelation also predicted dragons and shit.... I think you need to stick your religious horseshit up your ass.


----------



## monkrules

koshergrl said:


> I know who Trump is. We've known who he is all along. You people are the ones who were duped.


You know absolutely _*nothing*_ about trump. He lives in worlds you will never, ever, see or experience. 

He doesn't even know you exist. Be realistic...at least try to be.


----------



## monkrules

PredFan said:


> Optimistic. He had all sides pissed at him, that as a good sign.


They didin't piss _at_ trump. They pissed _ON_ trump. As in Golden Showers. LolLol...

_And he opened his mouth, wide, and asked for more...._


----------



## monkrules

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Sometimes things have to get worse before they get better.  Trump is only in 6 months but you can be sure that he is getting his bearings and fast.  Trump is a fighter.  *He's not going to lay down for anyone ...*.   you'll see.


He's laying down for Putin. And smiling as he does.

Why is he so afraid of Vlad. What do they have on trump? He can't bring himself to criticize Russia, or Putin. Why?

trump seems scared shitless when it comes to Russia and his BFF Vlad.


----------



## JohnPrewett

JoeB131 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many millions have read Chick tracts .... ya pathetic ignoramus.
> 
> 
> 
> true.  But most people just laugh at them.
> 
> 
> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Revelation predicted One World Government is coming .... as (for instance) Bush Sr told us it would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> revelation also predicted dragons and shit.... I think you need to stick your religious horseshit up your ass.
Click to expand...


Joe, stupid people laugh at the whole Bible.   Chick get's special attention because earlier than most of our era,  Chick identified the Vatican.


----------



## JohnPrewett

monkrules said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes things have to get worse before they get better.  Trump is only in 6 months but you can be sure that he is getting his bearings and fast.  Trump is a fighter.  *He's not going to lay down for anyone ...*.   you'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> He's laying down for Putin. And smiling as he does.
> Why is he so afraid of Vlad. What do they have on trump? He can't bring himself to criticize Russia, or Putin. Why?
> trump seems scared shitless when it comes to Russia and his BFF Vlad.
Click to expand...


Trump is giving in to the Pope led Globalist cabal .... not to Putin.    

Globalist insisted that Trump sign anti-Russian sanctions and send more arms to Ukraine

 ... this ending Trump's attempt to get along with Russia.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Joe, stupid people laugh at the whole Bible. Chick get's special attention because earlier than most of our era, Chick identified the Vatican.



Well, the Bible kind of needs to be laughed at.  Because a book with talking snakes and zombies in it is laughable.  

But even more laughable is claiming the Catholic Church is the false church and your church that's been around for only 100 years or so is the true church.  Are you saying God got it wrong for the last 2000 years? 

Please, the Pope can't even get Catholics to listen to him about the stuff Jesus actually said.  

Now, full disclosure, I was brought up Catholic, most of my relatives are still practicing Catholics, some of them even work for it. I became an atheist when my Mom died in 1983 and never regretted it once. 

But it's hilarious to watch you Sky Pixie Worshipers argue over who your imaginary friend in the sky loves best.


----------



## JohnPrewett

JoeB131 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, stupid people laugh at the whole Bible. Chick get's special attention because earlier than most of our era, Chick identified the Vatican.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Bible kind of needs to be laughed at.  Because a book with talking snakes and zombies in it is laughable.
> But even more laughable is claiming the Catholic Church is the false church and your church that's been around for only 100 years or so is the true church.
> Are you saying God got it wrong for the last 2000 years?
> Please, the Pope can't even get Catholics to listen to him about the stuff Jesus actually said.
> *Now, full disclosure, I was brought up Catholic, most of my relatives are still practicing Catholics, some of them even work for it. *
> I became an atheist when my Mom died in 1983 and never regretted it once.
> But it's hilarious to watch you Sky Pixie Worshipers argue over who your imaginary friend in the sky loves best.
Click to expand...


Explains a lot.   Really does Joe.   Drop outs from RC and Judaism make the most adamant  Atheist.
(btw: The RC cult is NOT "*the* false church".     ALL the "denominations" of christianish organized religion are equally false.

The Prot cults are children of the RC mother cult.   Jesus's people come out of the whole family.
Jesus's Church has no central HQ like the Vatican.   Nor has a "brand name" like "Lutheran or Methodist or SDAdventist or Jeh Witness etc etc.
Jesus Church honors no water baptism.  Members of Jesus's Church confess Jesus same as Peter did.... the confession Jesus blessed.

Drop outs from RC and Judaism make the most adamant  Atheist.
Has something to do with your thinking you know all about "God"  ....
and still can't help looking down on the Prots and Gentiles that due to your religious upbringing you imagine are soooo ignorant compared to you.

So you thought God was real (at least maybe real ?) ....... until your mother died.  
Hmmmmm,
I was an Atheist when I watched my father suddenly die (stroke) across the breakfast table from me 44 years ago when I was 25 years old.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Explains a lot. Really does Joe. Drop outs from RC and Judaism make the most adamant Atheist.
> (btw: The RC cult is NOT "*the* false church". ALL the "denominations" of christianish organized religion are equally false.
> 
> The Prot cults are children of the RC mother cult. Jesus's people come out of the whole family.
> Jesus's Church has no central HQ like the Vatican. Nor has a "brand name" like "Lutheran or Methodist or SDAdventist or Jeh Witness etc etc.
> Jesus Church honors no water baptism. Members of Jesus's Church confess Jesus same as Peter did.... the confession Jesus blessed.



Okay, here's the problem with that.  These are your interpretations, and you are kind of a crazy person. Other people look at these same Bronze Age writings and come up with different interpretations. And for 2000 years, when not slaughtering poor schlubs who believe in different sky fairies, you've been slaughter each other over whether or not your sky fairy is made of wafers... or something.  

The Ironic thing is, what Jesus had to say (if he actually existed which he probably didn't) was actually pretty good stuff.  We should all aspire to do that. But apparently, you guys can't without the threat of a guy in clown shoes and a pitchfork threatening to burn you for all eternity, and most of you STILL manage to fuck it up. 



JohnPrewett said:


> Drop outs from RC and Judaism make the most adamant Atheist.
> Has something to do with your thinking you know all about "God" ....
> and still can't help looking down on the Prots and Gentiles that due to your religious upbringing you imagine are soooo ignorant compared to you.



It's kind of hard to not look down on people who believe such silly things... Come on dude, you start your book off with a TALKING SNAKE.  The TALKING SNAKE is the whole basis of your religion. Because if Rib woman  hadn't listened to the Talking Snake, then the Cosmic Zombie wouldn't need to have been his own father and knocked up a virgin. 



JohnPrewett said:


> So you thought God was real (at least maybe real ?) ....... until your mother died.
> Hmmmmm,
> I was an Atheist when I watched my father suddenly die (stroke) across the breakfast table from me 44 years ago when I was 25 years old.



Well, when they start brainwashing you when you are 6, it's kind of hard to break away from that.  I'll be honest, I had my doubts long before Mom got sick.  Like when the fucked up old nun said God drowned every baby in the world because they were "Wicked" Babies. 

In Sister Mary Butch's defense, I have yet to hear a Christian or Jew tell me why there was a way that God could drown every baby in the world and still be called "Good" that sounded LESS retarded than what she said.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Regarding the last portion of your objections to the Bible God .....  What you call "death" ... God calls "sleep" ....  That make a big difference to RATIONAL people.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Regarding the last portion of your objections to the Bible God ..... What you call "death" ... God calls "sleep" .... That make a big difference to RATIONAL people.



well, there's a whole lot of problems with that. 

First, no actual evidence of God or life after death.  

In fact, the OLD TESTAMENT makes no mention of life after death at all. The Jews don't believe in an afterlife.  

That's something the New Testament made up to fool the suckers.  

Second, even if you believe the Bible crap, most people are going to Hell when they die. So God isn't doing them any favors by putting them "to sleep".  

Third, you really didn't explain my objection to the Bible God drowning EVERY BABY IN THE WORLD!  How cold a God do that and still be considered "Good".  If you think of death as being just a transition, we might as well throw the murder laws out.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Many develop hostility to God because they see that God is not doing this or that which they deem God should be doing.
Such as ending all suffering and death.  Allowing evil doers to prevail.    
These people are ignoring the element of TIMING. 
God does things according to God’s schedule.    

 “To everything there is a season, 
a time for every purpose under heaven:
a time to be born, and a time to die; 
a time to plant, and a time to uproot what is planted;
Ecclesiastes 3:1-3

Those angry at God for not immediately doing this or that are ignoring the reality that God takes into account MANY factors which we are not aware of.

God is looking out for the eternal welfare of all God’s eternal children.
All humans are given opportunity to become a child of  God.
But NO human is naturally born child of God. 

“You must be born again”


----------



## JohnPrewett

JoeB131 said:


> ..............
> In fact, the OLD TESTAMENT makes no mention of life after death at all. .............



In addition to the witch calling Samuel up  (1 Samuel 28)

_*The widow of Zarephath’s son (1 Kings 17:17–24).*_ Elijah the prophet raised the widow of Zarephath’s son from the dead. Elijah was staying in an upper room of the widow’s house during a severe drought in the land. While he was there, the widow’s son became ill and died. In her grief, the woman brought the body of her son to Elijah with the assumption that his presence in her household had brought about the death of her boy as a judgment on her past sin. Elijah took the dead boy from her arms, went to the upper room, and prayed, “Lord my God, let this boy’s life return to him!” (verse 21). Elijah stretched himself out on the boy three times as he prayed, and “the Lord heard Elijah’s cry, and the boy’s life returned to him, and he lived” (verse 22). The prophet brought the boy to his mother, who was filled with faith in the power of God through Elijah: “Now I know that you are a man of God and that the word of the Lord from your mouth is the truth” (verse 24).

_*The Shunammite woman’s son (2 Kings 4:18–37).*_ The prophet Elisha raised the Shunammite woman’s son from the dead. Elisha regularly stayed in Shunem in an upper room prepared for him by this woman and her husband. One day, while Elisha was at Mount Carmel, the couple’s young son died. The woman carried the body of her son to Elisha’s room and laid it on the bed (verse 21). Then, without even telling her husband the news, she departed for Carmel to find Elisha (verses 22–25). When she found Elisha, she pleaded with him to come to Shunem. Elisha sent his servant, Gehazi, ahead of them with instructions to lay Elisha’s staff on the boy’s face (verse 31). As soon as Elisha and the Shunammite woman arrived back home, Elisha went to the upper room, shut the door, and prayed. Then he stretched out on top of the boy’s body, and the body began to warm (verse 34). Elisha arose, walked about the room, and stretched himself out on the body again. The boy then sneezed seven times and awoke from death (verse 35). Elisha then delivered the boy, alive again, to his grateful mother (verses 36–37).

_*The man raised out of Elisha’s grave (2 Kings 13:20–21).*_ Elisha is connected with another resurrection that occurred _after_ his death. Sometime after Elisha had died and was buried, some men were burying another body in the same area. The grave diggers saw a band of Moabite raiders approaching, and, rather than risk an encounter with the Moabites, they threw the man’s body into Elisha’s grave. Scripture records that, “when the body touched Elisha’s bones, the man came to life and stood up on his feet” (verse 21).


----------



## dblack

The biggest problem with getting rid of Trump and his crew of swampsters is the sunk cost for those who fell for his schtick in the first place. It's really hard for most of us to admit to a mistake. It's even harder when the I-told-told-you-sos are coming from political opponents.

We need to find a way to skip the shaming and coax disenchanted Trump supporters back to the light.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Many develop hostility to God because they see that God is not doing this or that which they deem God should be doing.
> Such as ending all suffering and death. Allowing evil doers to prevail.
> These people are ignoring the element of TIMING.
> God does things according to God’s schedule.
> 
> Those angry at God for not immediately doing this or that are ignoring the reality that God takes into account MANY factors which we are not aware of.



Guy, I'm not angry at God, I don't think he actually exists.  

What I'm angry about is dumb ass, shit-kicking superstitious assholes like you exist, and generally fuck things up for the rest of us by passing stupid laws or electing politicians who hate the same people you and Jesus hate. 



JohnPrewett said:


> In addition to the witch calling Samuel up (1 Samuel 28)



yes, the book with ghosts and Zombies is totally credible.  

What I'm not seeing there...any discussion of a soul or where it was when those people were dead.


----------



## JohnPrewett

JoeB131 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many develop hostility to God because they see that God is not doing this or that which they deem God should be doing.
> Such as ending all suffering and death. Allowing evil doers to prevail.
> These people are ignoring the element of TIMING.
> God does things according to God’s schedule.
> 
> Those angry at God for not immediately doing this or that are ignoring the reality that God takes into account MANY factors which we are not aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, I'm not angry at God, I don't think he actually exists.
> 
> What I'm angry about is dumb ass, shit-kicking superstitious assholes like you exist,
> *and generally fuck things up for the rest of us by passing stupid laws or electing politicians *
> who hate the same people you and Jesus hate.
Click to expand...


The Papacy/Pope is the epitome and pioneer and KINGPIN of the version of "Christian" that is intent on  "passing stupid laws or electing politicians "  ....
yet such as you bash non-political Christians such as me who oppose the Papacy.



JohnPrewett said:


> In addition to the witch calling Samuel up (1 Samuel 28)



yes, the book with ghosts and Zombies is totally credible.
What I'm not seeing there...any discussion of a soul or where it was when those people were dead.   [/QUOTE]

*Joe B told me:   "In fact, the OLD TESTAMENT makes no mention of life after death at all." *

What I'm not seeing is Joe admitting he was wrong.   The OT reveals some people brought back from the dead.
I agree the OT does not elaborate much about where they were .... but they were DEAD and then brought back.
Which confirms "life after death" ....... OK, Joe,  quibble on.


Many (most ?) people have a hard time admitting being wrong.
44 years ago it was hard for me to admit I was wrong about God .... but I was.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> The Papacy/Pope is the epitome and pioneer and KINGPIN of the version of "Christian" that is intent on "passing stupid laws or electing politicians " ....
> yet such as you bash non-political Christians such as me who oppose the Papacy.



When it comes to politics, I have a little less problem with the Catholics (who actually do believe in things like taking care of the poor and helping the sick) than I do with the evangelical assholes, who think Jesus was as racist as fuck, just like they are.  



JohnPrewett said:


> What I'm not seeing is Joe admitting he was wrong. The OT reveals some people brought back from the dead.
> I agree the OT does not elaborate much about where they were .... but they were DEAD and then brought back.
> Which confirms "life after death" ....... OK, Joe, quibble on.



Yes, Zombies and ghosts aren't souls... that's the point. 

I do find it interesting that m ost of the examples you cite come from stories about Elisha - the same guy who got bears to maul 42 kids for mocking his bald head - which has some bizarre ass stories that don't fit with the rest of the OT. 

What's lacking- no mention of heaven. No mention of Hell. Yahweh kept the stupids in line by threatening them with punishments in THIS life.  The whole "Sunshine and Puppies" bullshit came about later when they were competing with other religions.  



JohnPrewett said:


> Many (most ?) people have a hard time admitting being wrong.
> 44 years ago it was hard for me to admit I was wrong about God .... but I was.



No, dude, I'm not wrong. The Old Testament doesn't talk about an afterlife. A ghost a couple of Zombies an afterlife doesn't make.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Joe favors Papist camp that for centuries has sought to rule over temporal governments.
while simultaneously
Joe despises real Christians (previously called "heretics" by the RC cult)
 who are non-political and who for centuries have exposed the Papal cult.

Understandable since he was raised RC and much of his family are members of that particular cult.


Joe still thinks his claim (*" the OLD TESTAMENT makes no mention of life after death at all."*) is accurate.
Never mind the OT accounts of people were dead,  but brought back to life.  

Like the RC cult in general, Joe scorns the Bible. 
Yet out of other side of the RC mouth comes the claim that the Bible is a product of the RC cult !


----------



## JohnPrewett




----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Joe favors Papist camp that for centuries has sought to rule over temporal governments.
> while simultaneously
> Joe despises real Christians (previously called "heretics" by the RC cult)
> who are non-political and who for centuries have exposed the Papal cult.



Moron. The Catholic Church is the original Cult.  All your spinoffs are exactly that. You didn't like the rules and you made up your own. 



JohnPrewett said:


> Joe still thinks his claim (*" the OLD TESTAMENT makes no mention of life after death at all."*) is accurate.
> Never mind the OT accounts of people were dead, but brought back to life.



Which isn't life after death. Now if one of those people said, "Oh My God,I was in Hell and it was really awful!!!"  you might have a point. The thing is, the OT doesn't mention anywhere where those folks were.  

For instance, where was Samuel's ghost when the Witch of Endor summoned it?  Was it in Heaven with God? 

If you accept that Saul was really talking to Samuel's ghost, then it implies that a witch- condemned by God - has the power to summon the spirits of the dead from wherever they are at... That's kind of theologically problematic for you guys. 



JohnPrewett said:


> Like the RC cult in general, Joe scorns the Bible.
> Yet out of other side of the RC mouth comes the claim that the Bible is a product of the RC cult !



Of course it is.. The Catholic Church picked what books ended up in the bible, and which ones ended up as apocrypha


----------



## JohnPrewett

*Joe says "Moron. The Catholic Church is the original Cult. All your spinoffs are exactly that. You didn't like the rules and you made up your own."
*
Wrong Joe.  
The Original Church is revealed in Acts.   Jesus's Church came into existence on the day of Pentecost.    
Well over 300 years before Emperor Theodosius I empowered what the deceived think is the Church. 

All the modern Trinitarian cults (RC and her Prot children)  evolved from the Trinitarian Roman State "Church"
 that was empowered by Emperor Theodosius I in 380 AD.
*


*


----------



## JohnPrewett

As for Samuel .... glad you brought him up.  Point about Samuel is .... *HE WAS ALIVE AFTER "DEATH"* ....  Having been a Godly man,  I'm sure he was comfortable and well treated in the after-life.   Obviously,  for the witch to have called Samuel up .... means God allowed her to successfully do that.   *No problem. *


----------



## JohnPrewett

*Joe says:  The Catholic Church picked what books ended up in the bible, and which ones ended up as apocrypha
*
Naturally an Atheist must contend the Bible was produced by ONLY MEN.  As opposed to God inspiring the human authors. 

But let me play along with Joe for a moment:   
Revelation 17&18 describes a "Great Whore" connected to a "city of 7 hills".

For centuries all commentators (including RC one) agreed the "city of 7 hills" referred to ROME. 
RC commentators contended the Great Whore was prePapal Rome. 
For centuries nonRC commentators have (as I do) contended the Great Whore of Rome was the Vatican. 
A main battle cry of the Reformation era Prots was that the Vatican was/is the Great Whore. 

If Roman Catholics put the Bible together,  
they were certainly quite careless when they included a description of a Great Whore
 that in the opinion of millions for centuries is clearly perfectly fulfilled by the Vatican.


----------



## Marion Morrison

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.



Have you actually checked Rubio's voting record? I'm saying it's pretty good. I've been watching him because..suspected globalist ties, but I think he's voted in a way that would make his daddy proud.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Wrong Joe.
> The Original Church is revealed in Acts. Jesus's Church came into existence on the day of Pentecost.
> Well over 300 years before Emperor Theodosius I empowered what the deceived think is the Church.



Here's the thing... ACTS is a lot of stories made up decades after the fact. You know, mythology.  And the Church 300 years later picked up THAT group of myths as opposed to the other groups of myths 

Category:Apocryphal Acts - Wikipedia

No less than 18 Apocryphal Acts of the Apostles

So how do we know that is the correct one?  See the problem here, Buddy?  

if you are going to argue that the later church got it wrong in the 4th century, the problem is, every other Christian sect also is getting it wrong, because we don't know what fake Epistles, Gospels, Acts and Revelations SHOULD be the right ones.  

They picked out the ones that supported the political goal of making a Church the Empire could get behind, before it started splitting up into factions arguing about whether or not Jesus was made of wafers.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Naturally an Atheist must contend the Bible was produced by ONLY MEN. As opposed to God inspiring the human authors.



Um, yeah.  Here's the thing, if the Bible were inspired by a perfect God, then why did they get so much stuff wrong. 

Let's take an obvious one... why can't Luke and Matthew agree on who Jesus' ancestors were, where his parents came from, or when he was born?  Instead, they both come up with literary devices to get him into Bethlehem, both of which are kind of ridiculous and not supported by other historical sources. 



JohnPrewett said:


> For centuries all commentators (including RC one) agreed the "city of 7 hills" referred to ROME.
> RC commentators contended the Great Whore was prePapal Rome.
> For centuries nonRC commentators have (as I do) contended the Great Whore of Rome was the Vatican.



yes, yes, yes... 2000 years of Catholic thinkers got it wrong, and Jack Chick, a guy whose art was so bad no comic book company would hire him, got it right.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> As for Samuel .... glad you brought him up. Point about Samuel is .... *HE WAS ALIVE AFTER "DEATH"* .... Having been a Godly man, I'm sure he was comfortable and well treated in the after-life. Obviously, for the witch to have called Samuel up .... means God allowed her to successfully do that. *No problem.*



Why would God allow that when he already decreed, "Thou shall not suffer a witch to live?"  

(Again, that bit of stupidity in the bible condemned thousands of women to horrible deaths) 

But in this case, God was going to let a witch have power over Samuel's ghost or whatever (the bible makes no mention of where Sammy was hanging out) so he could rub salt in Saul's wounds? 

Come to think of it, why did God pick Saul to be King to start with, when the guy was such an incredible fuckup?


----------



## PredFan

Marion Morrison said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you actually checked Rubio's voting record? I'm saying it's pretty good. I've been watching him because..suspected globalist ties, but I think he's voted in a way that would make his daddy proud.
Click to expand...


But what has he done to help? We have all three branches of government and we can't seem to get anything done. He and the rest of them are sitting on their hands. What has Marco done to support the President?
Not a damn thing.


----------



## Rambunctious

*We have just begun to fight!*


----------



## JohnPrewett

JoeB131 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Joe.  The Original Church is revealed in Acts. Jesus's Church came into existence on the day of Pentecost.
> Well over 300 years before Emperor Theodosius I empowered what the deceived think is the Church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing... ACTS is a lot of stories made up decades after the fact. You know, mythology.
> And the Church 300 years later picked up THAT group of myths as opposed to the other groups of myths      Category:Apocryphal Acts - Wikipedia
> No less than 18 Apocryphal Acts of the Apostles   So how do we know that is the correct one?  See the problem here, Buddy?
> 
> if you are going to argue that the later church got it wrong in the 4th century, the problem is, every other Christian sect also is getting it wrong,
> 
> because we don't know what fake Epistles, Gospels, Acts and Revelations SHOULD be the right ones.
> 
> They picked out the ones that supported the political goal of making a Church the Empire could get behind,
> before it started splitting up into factions arguing about whether or not Jesus was made of wafers.
Click to expand...


You are contending "the Church" (empowered by Rome in 380 AD) picked a "myth" 
and that particular "myth" revealed the Church (sans pope and cardinals and not HQ in Rome) was born on a day the "myth" calls the "day of Pentecost."  
"Day of Pentecost" being the day the disciples were empowered by the Holy Spirit. 

Basically you are contending the Roman "Church" made into "scripture" a "myth" that undercuts the RC claim to be the "original Church" 

*Joe says: "if you are going to argue that the later church got it wrong in the 4th century, the problem is, every other Christian sect also is getting it wrong, "
*
All along I've contended that the 4th century Roman "Church" "got it wrong" 
and indeed all the Christianish sects that came out of the Roman "Church" also got it wrong and have it wrong.    

So where were the real Christians of history ?  They were among those labeled "heretics' 
*


*


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> So where were the real Christians of history ? They were among those labeled "heretics'



The "Real" Christians are the ones who love their neighbors, treat people the way they want to be treated, and take care of the poor. You know, Just like Jesus said.  

That eliminates any hateful shit balls like you who read Jack Chick and think. "Yeah, hating Catholics and Jews and Mormons!  That's what Jesus was all about." 

Arguing over who was a heretic or the true church is pretty much as silly as this.


----------



## JoeB131

Rambunctious said:


> *We have just begun to fight!*



sadly, I'm sure you guys will never stop being angry. But Trump isn't going to be able to fix that.


----------



## dblack

monkrules said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know who Trump is. We've known who he is all along. You people are the ones who were duped.
> 
> 
> 
> You know absolutely _*nothing*_ about trump. He lives in worlds you will never, ever, see or experience.
> 
> He doesn't even know you exist. Be realistic...at least try to be.
Click to expand...

Is he in heaven?


----------



## JohnPrewett

JoeB131 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where were the real Christians of history ? They were among those labeled "heretics'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Real" Christians are the ones who love their neighbors, treat people the way they want to be treated, and take care of the poor. You know, Just like Jesus said.
> That eliminates any hateful shit balls like you who read Jack Chick and think. "Yeah, hating Catholics and Jews and Mormons!  That's what Jesus was all about."
> Arguing over who was a heretic or the true church is pretty much as silly as this.
> youtube]Ka9mfZbTFbk
Click to expand...


The Vatican/Papal cult was seen to be the Great Whore of the Revelation CENTURIES before Chick came along. 
After I saw the Vatican was the Great Whore in 1974,  it was about 8 years before I found out many others had seen same for centuries. 

The real Christians were among those the Papist tortured and mass murdered. 
Though all labeled "heretic" were  not really "Christian" .... all real Christians were labeled "heretic" and subject to torture and murder by the Papal Inquisitions. 

The real Christians called "heretics" died the way Christ died .... 
murdered due to demand of the religious establishment.  Which for centuries in Europe was the Roman Catholic cult. 

Currently Joe,  You are the "hateful shitball"  ........ hateful cause you hate the truth.


----------



## Slash

JimBowie1958 said:


> Trump has direction, but you wont ever see it in the main stream/Establishment owned media.



What?  He said what his direction was for his first 100 days

End the war in Afghanistan. (Flip Flopped)
Make Mexico pay for a border wall.  (Flip Flopped)
Amendment to limit terms in Congress (actually never even got behind Cruz's amendment for just that)
Lobbying rules (actually relaxed some of these for his cause)
Label China a Currency manipulator (flip flopped)\
Remove 2 million illegal immigrants (rolled that way back, at current pace he would need nearly 30 years)
Middle Class Tax Relief And Simplification Act. (yet to offer the WH plan)
End The Offshoring Act.( Flip Flopped and ignored it)
American Energy & Infrastructure Act (yet to propose anything)
End Common Core (flip flopped and ignored it)
repeals Obamacare and replaces it with Health Savings Accounts, the ability to purchase health insurance across state lines, and let states manage Medicaid funds. Reforms will also include cutting the red tape at the FDA: there are over 4,000 drugs awaiting approval, and we especially want to speed the approval of life-saving medications. (yet to offer his plan to congress, last health care plan he supported that we'd all love was a push for a repeal only or let it die)
Affordable Childcare and Eldercare Act. (yet to propose anything)
Clean up Corruption in Washington Act. (yet to propose anything)
Not attack Syria (flip flopped)
Not attack Syria without congressional approval first (flip flopped)

All that he said he'd do in his first 100 days by avoiding what Obama did,  saying "I’m going to be working for you. I’m not going to have time to go play golf....  I'd just want to stay in the White House and work my ass off and make great deals." and promising to not be an executive order president yet writes 50% more than Obama or Bush so far (said it was a sign of weakness).   And here we are 200+ days in and the majority of the things he's promised to his voters he hasn't even started pushing for and the things he has, he hasn't made deals, but written those same bandaid executive orders for.  Some he's even actively opposed.


----------



## anotherlife

JohnPrewett said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where were the real Christians of history ? They were among those labeled "heretics'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Real" Christians are the ones who love their neighbors, treat people the way they want to be treated, and take care of the poor. You know, Just like Jesus said.
> That eliminates any hateful shit balls like you who read Jack Chick and think. "Yeah, hating Catholics and Jews and Mormons!  That's what Jesus was all about."
> Arguing over who was a heretic or the true church is pretty much as silly as this.
> youtube]Ka9mfZbTFbk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Vatican/Papal cult was seen to be the Great Whore of the Revelation CENTURIES before Chick came along.
> After I saw the Vatican was the Great Whore in 1974,  it was about 8 years before I found out many others had seen same for centuries.
> 
> The real Christians were among those the Papist tortured and mass murdered.
> Though all labeled "heretic" were  not really "Christian" .... all real Christians were labeled "heretic" and subject to torture and murder by the Papal Inquisitions.
> 
> The real Christians called "heretics" died the way Christ died ....
> murdered due to demand of the religious establishment.  Which for centuries in Europe was the Roman Catholic cult.
> 
> Currently Joe,  You are the "hateful shitball"  ........ hateful cause you hate the truth.
Click to expand...


No because the nationalists are worse than theRoman Catholic "cult".


----------



## anotherlife

PredFan said:


> the Democrats, the neocons, the so-called conservatives, they all have proven themselves to be parts of the swamp. We knew the left was dirty, that goes without saying. Here we had an opportunity to drain the swamp and the swamp emerges victorious.
> 
> The guy we hired to drain the swamp? He got absorbed right into it. There is no difference between the left and the right at all. The left lies all the time, we know that but the right has also been lying. They had an opportunity to do great things and wtf did they do? They say on their hands and did nothing.
> 
> This Trumpcare fiasco is proof that they won't dare do anything. They don't really believe in free markets, they don't believe in personal responsibility, and they don't believe in small government.
> 
> They needed to stand behind the President while he was being attacked and lied about but what did they do? Not a damn thing.
> 
> Marco Rubio is my congresscritter. What did you do Marco? Not a damn thing. I will vote for whoever is running against you in the primaries, and if you win anyway, I will do my impression of Marco Rubio and sit on my hands come Election Day.



What are you talking about?  Incumbents always have an 80 % minimum chance of winning, because of existing financial connections, to begin with.  And what about free markets?  Free market is an empty propaganda, and it can never exist in a consolidated network.  Especially not in a globalized consolidation.


----------



## Rambunctious

JoeB131 said:


> sadly, I'm sure you guys will never stop being angry. But Trump isn't going to be able to fix that.


We are not the angry ones, the libs are. We won, they lost, we are happy they are suicidal. You may want to think that through a bit.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> The Vatican/Papal cult was seen to be the Great Whore of the Revelation CENTURIES before Chick came along.
> After I saw the Vatican was the Great Whore in 1974, it was about 8 years before I found out many others had seen same for centuries.



Yeah, guy, whatever.  I'm not sure what reason you have for hating Catholics, but you need to get the fuck over it, it's not what Jesus would do. (if he actually existed, which he probably didn't) 



JohnPrewett said:


> he real Christians were among those the Papist tortured and mass murdered.
> Though all labeled "heretic" were not really "Christian" .... all real Christians were labeled "heretic" and subject to torture and murder by the Papal Inquisitions.
> 
> The real Christians called "heretics" died the way Christ died ....
> murdered due to demand of the religious establishment. Which for centuries in Europe was the Roman Catholic cult.



Again, the person who gets burned at the stake for not thinking Jesus turns into wafers is just as silly as the person who burns someone at the stake because he thinks Jesus turns into wafers.  

Most of what you fools have spent the last 2000 years burning each other over is just plain silly. 

Here's the thing... the message of Jesus (whoever really wrote it) is actually a pretty good one. 

But as Mark Twain observed


----------



## JoeB131

Rambunctious said:


> We are not the angry ones, the libs are. We won, they lost, we are happy they are suicidal. You may want to think that through a bit.



I have thought it through. Six months in, and Trump is effectively a failed president. He hasn't delivered on much of anything he's promised you mutants. Obamacare is fine, gays can still get married, abortion is still legal.


----------



## Rambunctious

JoeB131 said:


> I have thought it through. Six months in, and Trump is effectively a failed president. He hasn't delivered on much of anything he's promised you mutants. Obamacare is fine, gays can still get married, abortion is still legal


I wonder if that is why the president gets four years to move his agenda and not only six months...head shaker...


----------



## JoeB131

Rambunctious said:


> I wonder if that is why the president gets four years to move his agenda and not only six months...head shaker...



Actually, if you had any grasp of history, you'd know presidents are made or broken in the first six months.  

Trump has failed.


----------



## Rambunctious

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, if you had any grasp of history, you'd know presidents are made or broken in the first six months.
> 
> Trump has failed.


Bologna...Read up on Reagan, Lincoln, JFK, Roosevelt, and get back to me.


----------



## JoeB131

Rambunctious said:


> Bologna...Read up on Reagan, Lincoln, JFK, Roosevelt, and get back to me.



Okay, all those guys accomplished stuff in their first 100 days. 

Reagan managed to do stuff with the opposition party in control of the House. 

Trump can't even get something they've been promising for the last 7 years done, that they've voted for in the past. 

So you've made my point.


----------



## JohnPrewett

JohnPrewett said:


> The real Christians were among those the Papist tortured and mass murdered.
> Though all labeled "heretic" were not really "Christian" .... all real Christians were labeled "heretic"
> and subject to torture and murder by the Papal Inquisitions.
> The real Christians called "heretics" died the way Christ died ....
> murdered due to demand of the religious establishment.
> Which for centuries in Europe was the Roman Catholic cult.





JoeB131 said:


> Again, the person who gets burned at the stake for not thinking Jesus turns into wafers is just as silly
> as the person who burns someone at the stake because he thinks Jesus turns into wafers.



  Being willing to die for what you believe is "silly" ? Burning someone at the stake for doctrine disagreement  is "silly" ?

Your contempt for the concept of freedom of speech/religion and support for torture and murder of those who disagree with the establishment is noted.   
Yep,  your Roman Catholic background explains a lot.    RC background mixed with secular nihilism produces a toxic mentality.    

When you finally realize how dead you are inside, ... say "Jesus, if you are alive, please help me"  ..... it worked for me !


----------



## Daryl Hunt

JohnPrewett said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real Christians were among those the Papist tortured and mass murdered.
> Though all labeled "heretic" were not really "Christian" .... all real Christians were labeled "heretic"
> and subject to torture and murder by the Papal Inquisitions.
> The real Christians called "heretics" died the way Christ died ....
> murdered due to demand of the religious establishment.
> Which for centuries in Europe was the Roman Catholic cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the person who gets burned at the stake for not thinking Jesus turns into wafers is just as silly
> as the person who burns someone at the stake because he thinks Jesus turns into wafers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being willing to die for what you believe is "silly" ? Burning someone at the stake for doctrine disagreement  is "silly" ?
> 
> Your contempt for the concept of freedom of speech/religion and support for torture and murder of those who disagree with the establishment is noted.
> Yep,  your Roman Catholic background explains a lot.    RC background mixed with secular nihilism produces a toxic mentality.
> 
> When you finally realize how dead you are inside, ... say "Jesus, if you are alive, please help me"  ..... it worked for me !
Click to expand...


Where in Thailand are you located at?  And what placed you there in the first place.  I was stationed in Thailand during the Vietnam War twice.


----------



## JohnPrewett

JoeB131 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bologna...Read up on Reagan, Lincoln, JFK, Roosevelt, and get back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, all those guys accomplished stuff in their first 100 days.
> Reagan managed to do stuff with the opposition party in control of the House.
> Trump can't even get something they've been promising for the last 7 years done, that they've voted for in the past.
> So you've made my point.
Click to expand...


Wonder what Trump Nationalist has been up against ....
ps: and the globalist installed Trump ..
wanting a Nationalist, Christianish, Republican straight white male to be captain of the ship (to be blamed) when they sink the ship.
Even if by then Pence is captain ... Trump will get lions share of the blame.

.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Daryl Hunt said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real Christians were among those the Papist tortured and mass murdered.
> Though all labeled "heretic" were not really "Christian" .... all real Christians were labeled "heretic"
> and subject to torture and murder by the Papal Inquisitions.
> The real Christians called "heretics" died the way Christ died ....
> murdered due to demand of the religious establishment.
> Which for centuries in Europe was the Roman Catholic cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the person who gets burned at the stake for not thinking Jesus turns into wafers is just as silly
> as the person who burns someone at the stake because he thinks Jesus turns into wafers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being willing to die for what you believe is "silly" ? Burning someone at the stake for doctrine disagreement  is "silly" ?
> 
> Your contempt for the concept of freedom of speech/religion and support for torture and murder of those who disagree with the establishment is noted.
> Yep,  your Roman Catholic background explains a lot.    RC background mixed with secular nihilism produces a toxic mentality.
> 
> When you finally realize how dead you are inside, ... say "Jesus, if you are alive, please help me"  ..... it worked for me !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in Thailand are you located at?  And what placed you there in the first place.  I was stationed in Thailand during the Vietnam War twice.
Click to expand...


Bout 20 miles south of Uttaradit.   After my 4th divorce (married and divorced twice with two women ... consecutively, not simultaneously) I decided to give Thailand a try.  Have loved it here.  

Looks like my Flicker Pic account is marked "John Prewett"

John Prewett


----------



## Rambunctious

JohnPrewett said:


> Wonder what Trump Nationalist has been up against ....
> ps: and the globalist installed Trump ..
> wanting a Nationalist, Christianish, Republican straight white male to be captain of the ship (to be blamed) when they sink the ship.
> Even if by then Pence is captain ... Trump will get lions share of the blame


That denies the real time evidence....Trump was the working mans choice. The swamp doesn't like it, the swamp hates Trump and is trying to harm his presidency. But there is a catch, we are on to them. Trump supporters are not stupid, we know a silent coup when we see one and are willing to elect Trump again to send a big wake up call to the swamp and the swamps media...which side are you on?


----------



## Rambunctious

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, all those guys accomplished stuff in their first 100 days.
> 
> Reagan managed to do stuff with the opposition party in control of the House.
> 
> Trump can't even get something they've been promising for the last 7 years done, that they've voted for in the past.
> 
> So you've made my point.


No they didn't Reagan faced head winds through his entire first term. It took a massive re election for Reagan that woke up the swamp. History will repeat itself.


----------



## cnelsen

monkrules said:


> Why is he so afraid of Vlad. What do they have on trump? He can't bring himself to criticize Russia, or Putin. Why?


Perhaps because there is no reason to.


----------



## monkrules

cnelsen said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is he so afraid of Vlad. What do they have on trump? He can't bring himself to criticize Russia, or Putin. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because there is no reason to.
Click to expand...

Well, he's insulted decent world leaders but seems to feel an affinity for the worst the world has to offer.

Judging by his words, it's clear trump would be more at home hanging out with other maggots, such as his boyfriend, Vlad, Rodrigo Duterte, and various other scumbags.


----------



## cnelsen

monkrules said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is he so afraid of Vlad. What do they have on trump? He can't bring himself to criticize Russia, or Putin. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because there is no reason to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, he's insulted decent world leaders but seems to feel an affinity for the worst the world has to offer.
> 
> Judging by his words, it's clear trump would be more at home hanging out with other maggots, such as his boyfriend, Vlad, Rodrigo Duterte, and various other scumbags.
Click to expand...

I'd vote for Putin for president before I'd vote for Chuck Schumer.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Being willing to die for what you believe is "silly" ? Burning someone at the stake for doctrine disagreement is "silly" ?



Yup.  No belief is worth dying for. Especially not one that is based on no evidence. 



JohnPrewett said:


> Your contempt for the concept of freedom of speech/religion and support for torture and murder of those who disagree with the establishment is noted.



Meh, I think both sides in the transubstantiation argument are stupid. Too bad they couldn't have removed themselves completely from the gene pool.  



JohnPrewett said:


> Yep, your Roman Catholic background explains a lot. RC background mixed with secular nihilism produces a toxic mentality.



I think believing in a zombie who was his own dad produces a toxic mentality.  YOu really haven't demonstrated to me how you are better than a Catholic, but you really have proven to be worse in most ways. 

Most Catholics I know are pretty decent people with goofy beliefs.  I would say the same of most Evangelicals.  Then we get the folks like you, who are soo full of hate of anyone who doesn't want to do it your way. 



JohnPrewett said:


> When you finally realize how dead you are inside, ... say "Jesus, if you are alive, please help me" ..... it worked for me !



The problem is, that would assume Jesus is worthy of my respect, even if he did exist.  I think the guy was kind of a pussy.


----------



## impuretrash

It really does seem as if the swamp has won. I had several reasons aside from the vague policies Trump promised during the campaign for voting for him.

1) Trigger the lefties.
2) Test whether or not our votes actually count.
3) See what lengths the establishment will do to maintain control.

Items 1 and two: big success. Lefties have been acting like crazy people ever since this unlikely figure was elected.

Item 3: They will stop at nothing to maintain control. Order police to stand down while the antifa hordes wreak havok on the streets, assault and intimidate conservatives into keeping their mouths shut. Censor freedom of expression, and instruct the media to sow division against fellow American citizens so people live in fear of being labeled a white supreeemist or nazi sympathizer. They'd rather destroy the nation than relent on their agenda of globalization, mass migrants, and degenerate sexuality.


----------



## monkrules

cnelsen said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is he so afraid of Vlad. What do they have on trump? He can't bring himself to criticize Russia, or Putin. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because there is no reason to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, he's insulted decent world leaders but seems to feel an affinity for the worst the world has to offer.
> 
> Judging by his words, it's clear trump would be more at home hanging out with other maggots, such as his boyfriend, Vlad, Rodrigo Duterte, and various other scumbags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd vote for Putin for president before I'd vote for Chuck Schumer.
Click to expand...

I know you would vote for Putin.

That's no surprise, coming from a trump supporter.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Rambunctious said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what Trump Nationalist has been up against ....
> ps: and the globalist installed Trump ..
> wanting a Nationalist, Christianish, Republican straight white male to be captain of the ship (to be blamed) when they sink the ship.
> Even if by then Pence is captain ... Trump will get lions share of the blame
> 
> 
> 
> That denies the real time evidence....Trump was the working mans choice. The swamp doesn't like it, the swamp hates Trump and is trying to harm his presidency. But there is a catch, we are on to them. Trump supporters are not stupid, we know a silent coup when we see one and are willing to elect Trump again to send a big wake up call to the swamp and the swamps media...which side are you on?
Click to expand...


You are underestimating the power and deviousness of Satan's Pope led Globalist cabal

 (which is master of "the swamp", "deep state", "shadow government"  whatever).


----------



## JohnPrewett

JoeB131 said:


> .....  I think the guy (NT revealed Jesus) was kind of a pussy.



Jesus defeated Satan and Satan's minions of both the Roman empire and the Jewish Establishment. 

Sooner or later it will dawn on you that your current assessment of Jesus reveals awesome stupidity/ignorance.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Jesus defeated Satan and Satan's minions of both the Roman empire and the Jewish Establishment.



Oooookay... so he defeated the Roman Empire by becoming it's official religion and hastening the dark ages... Got it. That's an accomplishment, I guess. 



JohnPrewett said:


> Sooner or later it will dawn on you that your current assessment of Jesus reveals awesome stupidity/ignorance.



No, I kind of figured out that this was a dumb fairy tale at an early age. 

You see, where's your evidence JEsus or Satan existed?  Because at the end of the day, these are just stories made up by men.


----------



## Slash

Honestly the swamp wasn't going to change, especially not by bringing in a 1% scummy NY land developer who hitched his horse to Hollywood and the Clinton's.   It's like saying "well we need to clean up the house, lets bring Oscar the Grouch over to help".   

You don't ask the guy who just before his campaign WAS the epitome of the swamp to clean it.   What I liked about him and voted for him about was his promises of some great legislation idea's (not the wall, or other BS campaign crap, but his real stuff in his 100 day plan).   Unfortunately, that's almost all been ignored since he got in the White House.  And it's not others shutting him up about it even though his divisiveness isn't helping.  It's him just not pushing any of those things and being the exact person again that he campaigned against being.


----------



## JohnPrewett

JoeB131 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus defeated Satan and Satan's minions of both the Roman empire and the Jewish Establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooookay... so *he defeated the Roman Empire* by becoming it's official religion and hastening the dark ages... Got it. That's an accomplishment, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooner or later it will dawn on you that your current assessment of Jesus reveals awesome stupidity/ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I kind of figured out that this was a dumb fairy tale at an early age.
> 
> You see, where's your evidence JEsus or Satan existed?  Because at the end of the day, these are just stories made up by men.
Click to expand...


In nearly the same breath you concede he "defeated the Roman Empire" and then you pretend you don't see any evidence he even existed.

You are a classic of absurdity and hard core denial.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Slash said:


> Honestly the swamp wasn't going to change, especially not by bringing in a 1% scummy NY land developer
> 
> who hitched his horse to Hollywood and the Clinton's.
> It's like saying "well we need to clean up the house, lets bring Oscar the Grouch over to help".
> 
> You don't ask the guy who just before his campaign WAS the epitome of the swamp to clean it.   What I liked about him and voted for him about was his promises of some great legislation idea's (not the wall, or other BS campaign crap, but his real stuff in his 100 day plan).   Unfortunately, that's almost all been ignored since he got in the White House.  And it's not others shutting him up about it even though his divisiveness isn't helping.  It's him just not pushing any of those things and being the exact person again that he campaigned against being.



As "scummy" as Trump may have been ... (close to impossible for a  young uber wealthy man to not get "scummy"   .... 
we the public favored him over the genuinely vile Satanic Hillary-Obama flagrantly  Globalist minion camp.

Now we can see that indeed Trump never had a chance at "draining the swamp" .... but rather has been mastered / contained by "the swam".  

"The swamp" "shadow government" "deep state" being some names for minions of  Satan's Pope led globalist cabal.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> In nearly the same breath you concede he "defeated the Roman Empire" and then you pretend you don't see any evidence he even existed.
> 
> You are a classic of absurdity and hard core denial.



You don't see the sarcasm, obviously.  

Let me explain it to you.  

Christianity (based on a clearly made up figure) became the official religion of the Roman Empire.  It then got the Romans to engage in such stupidity as destroying hundreds of years of accumulated science and engineering, which is why we had the first faith based iniative, "The Dark Ages". 

We call them "The Dark Ages" for a reason. 

So half the Roman Empire got taken over by the Muslims (that half actually retained some civilization) and the other half regressed into barbarism for hundreds of years.  

Praise Jesus.  

You stupid bible thumping fuck.


----------



## JohnPrewett

JoeB131 said:


> .........  Christianity (based on a clearly made up figure) ..........   .



Get back to me when you can prove the NT Jesus (who GREATLY impacted the world) is a "clearly made up figure")

What's clear is that currently regarding God-Jesus you are a hot air spouter.


----------



## Slash

JohnPrewett said:


> As "scummy" as Trump may have been ... (close to impossible for a  young uber wealthy man to not get "scummy"   ....
> we the public favored him over the genuinely vile Satanic Hillary-Obama flagrantly  Globalist minion camp.
> 
> Now we can see that indeed Trump never had a chance at "draining the swamp" .... but rather has been mastered / contained by "the swam".
> 
> "The swamp" "shadow government" "deep state" being some names for minions of  Satan's Pope led globalist cabal.



lol.  Thanks I needed a good tin foil hat moment.  

And actually the electoral system put together by your Pope/Cobra Commander government favored Trump, the people actually voted more for Hillary.  When you have to back up your crazy beliefs with lies, that kind of ruins any hope of someone believing those crackpot idea's.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........  Christianity (based on a clearly made up figure) ..........   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me when you can prove the NT Jesus (who GREATLY impacted the world) is a "clearly made up figure")
> 
> What's clear is that currently regarding God-Jesus you are a hot air spouter.
Click to expand...


You mean other than Luke and Matthew can't even aggree what year he was born.  

You see, the thing is, if your naked dude on a stick was a real person, when he was born would have been recorded.  But Matthew puts his birth before 4 BCE, and Luke puts it at 10 CE.   

So already, you have a pretty major discrepancy just to start with.  

Then you have Luke and Matt coming up with different lines of genealogy for Jesus, both tracing him through Joseph who wasn't the sperm donor. 

On top of that, for a guy who greatly impacted the world, why didn't anyone write about him until decades later?


----------



## cnelsen

monkrules said:


> I know you would vote for Putin.
> 
> That's no surprise, coming from a trump supporter.


And? Your Putin-hatred is no surprise coming from a Trump-hater.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Man divides history into BC and CE  ......  


JoeB131 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........  Christianity (based on a clearly made up figure) ..........   .
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me when you can prove the NT Jesus (who GREATLY impacted the world) is a "clearly made up figure")
> What's clear is that currently regarding God-Jesus you are a hot air spouter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean other than Luke and Matthew can't even aggree what year he was born.
> You see, the thing is, if your naked dude on a stick was a real person, when he was born would have been recorded.  But Matthew puts his birth before 4 BCE, and Luke puts it at 10 CE.   So already, you have a pretty major discrepancy just to start with.
> Then you have Luke and Matt coming up with different lines of genealogy for Jesus, both tracing him through Joseph who wasn't the sperm donor.
> On top of that, for a guy who greatly impacted the world, why didn't anyone write about him until decades later?
Click to expand...


Your contribution of trivia is noted.    Have a nice day.   JP


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Man divides history into BC and CE  ......
> ....
> 
> Your contribution of trivia is noted.    Have a nice day.   JP



But if Jesus were a REAL person, we'd know exactly what year he was born.  We wouldn't have two completely divergent stories about the circumstances of his birth. 

Now, it does make sense if you realize that both Luke and Matthew were essentially plagiarizing Mark's gospel, and were filling in the blanks like Fan Fiction.  

When they add in features like the Slaughter of the innocent- an event that Matthew puts in, but is mentioned nowhere else in history - or the Census of Quirinius - again, not mentioned anywhere else in history, then you know it was a made up story. 

Oh, yeah, not to mention that the stories have things in them like walking on water and coming back from the dead.


----------



## JohnPrewett

JoeB131 said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man divides history into BC and CE  ......
> ....
> Your contribution of trivia is noted.    Have a nice day.   JP
> 
> 
> 
> But if Jesus were a REAL person, we'd know exactly what year he was born.  We wouldn't have two completely divergent stories about the circumstances of his birth.
> Now, it does make sense if you realize that both Luke and Matthew were essentially plagiarizing Mark's gospel, and were filling in the blanks like Fan Fiction.
> When they add in features like the Slaughter of the innocent- an event that Matthew puts in, but is mentioned nowhere else in history - or the Census of Quirinius - again, not mentioned anywhere else in history, then you know it was a made up story.
> Oh, yeah, not to mention that the stories have things in them like walking on water and coming back from the dead.
Click to expand...


You're just an Atheist.   Which is a temporary mental condition.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> You're just an Atheist. Which is a temporary mental condition.



Let me get this straight. YOu think there is an invisible man in the sky, who is going to do TERRIBLE things to you if you don't worship him the right way, and you think other people have mental conditions.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Why do you insist on using terminology you know is ridiculous ? It doesn't help your case.   

There is an invisible (to our physical eye) being who permeates the universe.  
This being is in the process of creating a vast family that loves one another.      Humans are invited to become members of this family of love. 
However,  we humans have power to choose ...  and sadly some will choose to hate God and God's family .... and will  indeed suffer a TERRIBLE fate.


----------



## JoeB131

JohnPrewett said:


> Why do you insist on using terminology you know is ridiculous ? It doesn't help your case.
> 
> There is an invisible (to our physical eye) being who permeates the universe.



Really, where's your evidence?  And why does he need to be "invisible"?




JohnPrewett said:


> This being is in the process of creating a vast family that loves one another. Humans are invited to become members of this family of love.



Well, he really kind of sucks at it if he lets 99% of creations get it wrong about worshiping him.  I mean according to you, all the non-Christians are wrong. The Catholics are wrong. . Most of the Protestants are wrong.  The Mormons are wrong. The only people who get it right are the kind of people who read Jack Chick's hateful screeds and say, 'uh, huh, that's my Jesus!"  




JohnPrewett said:


> However, we humans have power to choose ... and sadly some will choose to hate God and God's family .... and will indeed suffer a TERRIBLE fate.



Dude, that makes God sound like  a Batman villain, "I'm going to give you this really complicated puzzle, and if you don't get it right, I'm going to do horrible things to you and the people you care about!" 






And they call this guy crazy!


----------



## Ringel05

JohnPrewett said:


> Why do you insist on using terminology you know is ridiculous ? It doesn't help your case.
> 
> There is an invisible (to our physical eye) being who permeates the universe.
> This being is in the process of creating a vast family that loves one another.      Humans are invited to become members of this family of love.
> However,  we humans have power to choose ...  and sadly some will choose to hate God and God's family .... and will  indeed suffer a TERRIBLE fate.


Didn'tcha know?  JoeB is all knowing and all powerful........  Well at least in his own mind.........


----------

